# TTC After Depo Shot



## Jaxvipe

Hello =) 

I was just wondering if anyone was in the same boat as me. I had the Depo shot in May so it wore off Early August. Still nothing.... Just wondering if there are any other ladies TTC after Depo that could share some of their experiences when coming off Depo and starting to TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Meeeee,

wrote back to my earlier thread in ttc... prob be easier chatting in here rather than in the ttc part and getting my thread pop up all the time lol.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hehe ya. Im trying not to obsess over TTC but its so hard! I never thought that i would ever want to have my AF again. But now that is all i think about it. 

I just wish there was a machine that you could use that could tell you when your cycles would be regular again lol... we can dream right?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey,

Sorry for taking so long to get back to ya, internet kept buggering up last night. 

I dont think ive ever wished for a period....or :bfp: so much lol. Getting a lot of cm (gross) lately. 

Hopefully we wont be waiting too long but by the sounds of the others stories im not getting my hopes up too much :sigh:

Never mind Positive Mental Attitude and we'll get there!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

for the past couple of days i have been having stretchy CM but im spotting too, i keep thinking YAY im going to ovulate, but i dont think so with the spotting. I'm hoping that since we both have only had one shot that it will get out of our systems quickly. 

Have you had any symptoms of ovulation or af?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Have you tried using opks?

Ive had two days of spotting once on the 24th August, next on the 29th August. NOthing since. I dont really get signs of ovulating???? Dont really know how to describe cm. White i guess and lots of it...nasty stuff

Fingers crossed for us lol xxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

i have tried the opk's but i dont really get it. Like last week i had some with 2 lines the test line was like half way as dark as the control but then they went to very faint. But my temps have been all over the place so i dont know if i ovulated or not. I highly doubt i did but who knows....


:dust::dust: to us!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Usually if the lines started to get light it means youve already ovulated i think. I dont think you'd get lines if you werent ov????

OOOoooooo maybe you have!!! Wouldnt that be good!

:dust:


----------



## Jaxvipe

That would be nice! I've heard that you can have fluctuating LH levels but these were pretty dark but not as dark as the control line... thats why i hate OPK's because you could completely miss your LH surge...


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hit or miss i guess. Well hopefully thing will sort themselves out soon. Im trying not to stress over it too much but its hard not too. I mean with no periods my head is constantly telling me, no periods = pregnancy. Damn thing i really could poke my doctor in the eye for this.


----------



## Jaxvipe

lol i hear ya


----------



## BlackBerry25

I had a baby after Depo!! 
Best of luck to you ladies! :D


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thank Wedino! How long did it take you to conceive after depo? and how long were you on it? lol sorry for the 20 questions....

Have you guys had any spotting after an orgasm? For like the past week and a half everytime I orgasm i get a little spotting, its not even enough to where i have to wear a liner... but i dont get it! I have tried to google it and the only things that i found were women on Depo who have like 3 day periods after orgasms or pregnant women who are spotting after orgasm... and im pretty positive im not PG i took a test on saturday(? i think) and it was a :BFN:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Never had spotting after an orgasm. Bizarre!

I took a hpt today went mad coz i saw :bfp:. THEN realised id read the instructions wrong and it was actually :bfn:

Sob!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

oh no!! that would be horrible! Getting all excited just to be let down =( im sorry hun!

:dust::dust::dust:

Crossing my fingers that our cycles will return soon or we get a :bfp:! 

Anything new happening with you?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

i was crying my eyes out...jeez stupid boots own crap lmao!!

Got opks today so im guna see if im even ovulating..thinking to do one a week...what you think??


----------



## Jaxvipe

I bought OPK's and i used them all in like a week lol They are so confusing! One day i swear it was positive but i know it wasnt because my temps have been all over the place.. I am turning into a POASaholic.. LOL 

Im so confused my body is going crazy!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Has anything new developed for you Kayleigh?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Opks are coming back stronger and stronger each day so im hoping this means that i am ovulating so lots of :sex: to be done lol

Getting dh to play along will be trouble lol

Anything with you??


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im SOOOOO confused! Yesterday i was like completely infertile lol low cervix and tons of creamy white CM. I had checked it a few times today and my cervix was higher then yesterday and it feels like half open. I feel like im going to cry at the drop of a dime. And at work im came back from doing some errands, went to the bathroom and i have TONS of EWCM... im soooo confused!!


----------



## Aimees/Mummy

*I was TTC for 11months but I have now put it on hold for a bit longer. I am going on holiday on May so WTT until April/Mayi 2010. I had my last shot in June 2008 and my periods only returned 3 months ago although I have only this month recieved + on OPKs. 

And now I am in two minds over wether to keep trying and move the holiday date or WTT

I hope that you get you BFP soon  xxx*


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive noticed alot more cm than usual. Weird, maybe its our bodies adjusting. Im still getting lines on my opks but :bfn: so far. Im so confused....

Im thinking of going docs n getting some answers


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Aimees Mummy how long were you on depo for?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea i was thinking of trying to go to the doctor and see if they can check my hormone levels but i dont know if they will seeing as how we technically have been "off" the shot for only a month now. My temps are really starting to even out now but they still aren't the greatest.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

How many shots did you have?


----------



## Aimees/Mummy

I was on the depo for 6months. It wore off in August 2009 and haven't been able to concieve since then. It's banned in some countries because of how much it can mess up your menstrual system...says a lot doesn't it? :(


----------



## BlackBerry25

Jaxvipe said:


> Thank Wedino! How long did it take you to conceive after depo? and how long were you on it? lol sorry for the 20 questions....
> 
> Have you guys had any spotting after an orgasm? For like the past week and a half everytime I orgasm i get a little spotting, its not even enough to where i have to wear a liner... but i dont get it! I have tried to google it and the only things that i found were women on Depo who have like 3 day periods after orgasms or pregnant women who are spotting after orgasm... and im pretty positive im not PG i took a test on saturday(? i think) and it was a :BFN:

I was on it for almost 5 years, and I conceived about 8 months? after I came off it, but I wasnt actively trying so I don't remember exactly. I did have a m/c at 12 weeks :( but I did get pregnant again the following month. :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I actually had no problems with Depo at all. It was the only bc that doesn't mess me up.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im getting madder and madder each day. Im still getting two lines on my opks and they get darker then fade...ive not had one where theres no lines at all or could class as positive. 

I JUST WANT MY PERIOD


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this group. I'm glad I found it. Back in 06 I had my first Depo shot. I never went for my secound shot because i didn't like the side effects I had. Leg cramps, issues with my breat hurting. And also i never had a period for like 9 months after. And I started to have a period, the cycles were all over the place. So when I started to TTC about a year and a half..I had a hard time conciving. And i've read or known women who had that POCS or whatever it's called, were you have periods, but you don't ovulated on your own because of depo..Yes some women, don't have a problem getting pregnant. But i feel it did someting to me. So i'm going to get tested to see what's going on.

I swore I'll have a May baby..But AF came last night..


----------



## Jaxvipe

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Im getting madder and madder each day. Im still getting two lines on my opks and they get darker then fade...ive not had one where theres no lines at all or could class as positive.
> 
> I JUST WANT MY PERIOD

Thats exactly whats happening to me. OMG i have so many pimples right now and i NEVER have pimples. My face looks like the fricking Milky way or something. And i look like im pregnant i swear i gained like 10 pounds just in my stomach!! But every single HPT ive taken is negative.

I emailed my cousin, she is a certified midwife and nurse practitioner so hopefully, she can help me out and maybe even prescribe me something to help jump start my periods. 

I JUST WANT MY PERIOD BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oooooo any advice pass it my way... 

Im still getting :bfn: and it upsets me into taking opks just to see the two lines how sad is that

Nice to see a newbie post, Hopefully if we spread enough :dust: around we'll get our much wanted :bfp:


----------



## Jaxvipe

So my cousin e-mailed me back and basically said that i should take one month of BCP and then that will bring back my period. She told me that Yasmin, Ortho Tri Cyclen and Desogen are her favorites because she gets the least amount of calls about adverse reactions to it. So I'm thinking of trying yasmin for a month because i have been on that one before and i know that i didnt get any side effects from it. It just sucks because i don't want to wait a month but if i just let things be it could be another 3-6 months before my period comes back... I dont know what to do.

She did also say that i could get prescribed Provera but i doubt that any doctor would prescribe me that seeing as I've only been "off" Depo for like a month.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Can you get Yasmin over the counter or do you have to have it prescribed?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I think you have to get it prescribed. But i have been doing some research and Ortho Tri Cyclen looks like a good one to help level out your periods because it has 3 different levels of hormones each week.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ill look into it!!! Do you ever imagine lines on hpts?


----------



## emz87

hey everyone 
thought id share my story
i had two shots of the depo when i was on it i had my periods every 30 days and since coming off i still get them every 30 days i have been off depo for either 2/3 months now. this month i spotted a week befor af was due i think it could have been implantation bleeding iv also been sick at the smel of foods and had backache.af was due yesterday she didnt come and i had a bfn this morning so not sure if i am actually pregnant or the depo has something to do with it


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive heard that when you come off depo you can get alot of pregnancy symptoms. Ive been spotting since coming off in August. 

Lets hope yours is good news!!!!! Test in a few days :happydance:


----------



## emz87

i cam off in june and bled for a month stopped for three days and then came back on as thats when i would have been due on so i have come on every 30th day.Yeah when i first came off the depo i experienced preg symtoms but nothing like this tho and my periods were regular on depo and have been since coming off so hoping it hasnt really effected me to much.I will be testing again on thursday hopefully


----------



## Jaxvipe

Wow, you are LUCKY!!! I have been spotting off and on since August. My temps have been leveling out. I had the lowest temp drop yesterday that i have had since coming off Depo ( and i got drunk that night =P) so hopefully that is a good sign!! Welcome emz87 to our team!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I did notice on your chart that dip and was going to mention it. Maybe i should start temping again. Oh really wants us to take it easy and go with the flow but that obviously aint working. 

Full Steam ahead methinks.

But hes working nights this week so no chance of :sex: HUMPH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

=( yea my temp has stayed that same for the past 2 days now, im hoping its just starting to get into a pattern but who knows! I'm kind of stalling on the BCP thing because i really want my body to just sort itself out, but im so impatient!! 

I think temping is good because you can kind of get an idea of where your hormones are at. Like the higher temps mean more progesterone is in you system i think and then the lower temps are more estrogen.(i believe)'

:dust::dust::dust::dust: FOR US!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I've gone back onto FF so ill start temping Thursday morning as i need a thermometer. Off to the shops tomorrow morning.

Some people have mentioned Angus Castus. Again not sure if its prescription but i know ebay do it. Supposed to regulate periods and bring back those who've gone off somewhere


----------



## Jaxvipe

I tried it for like a month and i stopped taking it and my temps have seemed to normal out more not taking it then when i was taking it. So, i dont know! lol And i did read that if you are spotting or bleeding you should stop taking it because it means that your body is trying to regulate. Seeing as how i spot like every other day, i just stopped because i didnt know want to screw anything else up. 

I also heard that False Unicorn Root is AMAZING for women coming off of Depo. I bought some liquid stuff but it was so nasty i couldnt even drink it! Maybe i will try the pills.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

hmmmm another thing ill look into


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies! 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive put on tons of weight. NOT HAPPY!!! I got my Bros 18th sat and the dress i bought now doesnt fit. 

Hows you


----------



## Jaxvipe

haha SAME! i swear i have put on so much weight just in the past 2 weeks, i almost look like im pregnant because its all in my tummy! UGH its makes me mad!! 

Well my temps have stayed the same for the past 3 days, so i dont know if thats a good sign? they are low so hopefully i am getting ready to ovulate!! i have given up on OPK's because i keep getting almost positive OPK's but then nothing so im done with those lol..


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Yeah mines my tum too!!!!!!!! How weird??!!

I gave up on opks too as i was getting the same outcome as you. Temps Sounds like a good sign to me. I forgot to buy a thermometer today :doh: So forgetful. Decided im not going for the Angus Castus as it can bugger you up more and was used to decrease sexual desire. NOT GOOD. Although my hubby would probably appreciate it. He thinks im some sex crazed woman at the moment!!! Poor him lol


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea, as soon as i stopped taking the Agnus Cactus it seemed like my hormones got better. Which is weird but oh well. And the whole sex drive thing sucks, mine was low anyways from the Depo and then add A/C on top of that it was like non existent. My hubby wants the opposite, he wants it all the time and im just like eeeh not right now lol. It sucks wanting to have a baby but not wanting to try and make one lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hubby wants it all the wrong times. I sometimes feel im nagging him and it makes me feel awful. All i want is his :spermy: whats wrong with that lmao


----------



## Jaxvipe

Same here he always wants it right when i come home from work, and all i want to do is sit on the couch and relax for a little bit lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Typical men!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Are u buying a BBT thermometer this week? I really want to see what your temps are at =) Everything i can find on BBT temps after Depo is that they are high showing an increase in the synthetic Progesterone. But my temps are in the "normal" range, so i am confused. I HATE THIS WAITING GAME!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I think my periods come. Its not like the spotting i had when i first came off. Cervix low soft and open and browny nastiness. Keep your fingers crossed for me

Yeah ill be going shops today to get one


----------



## Jaxvipe

FX'd for you!! That would be awesome if you got your period already!! For me that spotting has stopped i have had some pretty bad cramps the past couple of days. i have an appt with the doctor on tuesday to talk about going on birth control for a month to help regulate my cycle...


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:cry: think it was just spotting..nothing since this morning!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh hun! Im sorry. :hugs: I know how you feel one morning i woke up and it was almost like a light flow and then it all stopped and i got super sad. Now i have like no spotting and im torn between whether or not that is a good or bad thing.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello,
I asked a question on this blog last time, but Im guessing nobody didnt have the interest to answer my or just didnt see it. I wanted to know something. Did anybody in here had a bad experience with Depo-shot? I had my first and I should say my last shot back in 2006 I havent had one since. When I had the shot...I didnt like the effect from it...The joint pain and also I havent had a period for all most 10 or 11 months after the first shot...And I was told after you get off. Your body goes back to its self again and you get your periods...Not for me...it wasnt until a whole year and a half later I started to have my periods. I do not have the money for a RE to give me any meds for to bring on my periods...And when they finally came. My cycles been bad...Ive had periods that were a to long...
Couple of months I had periods where I went for the half of the month bleeding...Then it went to having 2 periods in a month...


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have had some side effects from it like my face broke out SUPER bad and i hardly ever get pimples i might get one or two before AF is due but nothing like what i was experiencing. I have also had spotting off and on for a month, bad lower back pain, moodiness, depression, cramping, and the HORRID weight gain. I have read that it can take up to a year to get your periods back after depo. Although if you are having very heavy bleeding for long periods of time i would suggest going to like planned parenthood or something and they can either give you something to stop the bleeding or BCP to try and regulate your cycles. I have an appt with Planned parenthood on tuesday to discuss one month of birth control to help regulate my cycle. 

Hopefully this helps you and SO SORRY we missed your questions a while back.

:dust: for you!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey, Didnt mean to ignore you just must have missed your post.

Unfortuently i have only been off Depo since August. Same as Jaxvipe. So i dont really have any advice. I havent had a period since coming off Depo and ive only had one shot. A few odd days of spotting and thats it. opks keep coming back almost positive but never the same or darker than the control line. So im not sure if im even ovulating.

Hope you find the answers your looking for. Wish i had more advice for you as i know it can be very frustrating

xxx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Jaxvipe said:


> I have had some side effects from it like my face broke out SUPER bad and i hardly ever get pimples i might get one or two before AF is due but nothing like what i was experiencing. I have also had spotting off and on for a month, bad lower back pain, moodiness, depression, cramping, and the HORRID weight gain. I have read that it can take up to a year to get your periods back after depo. Although if you are having very heavy bleeding for long periods of time i would suggest going to like planned parenthood or something and they can either give you something to stop the bleeding or BCP to try and regulate your cycles. I have an appt with Planned parenthood on tuesday to discuss one month of birth control to help regulate my cycle.
> 
> Hopefully this helps you and SO SORRY we missed your questions a while back.
> 
> :dust: for you!


Recently my cycles are coming back together again..Back to the 28 day cycle. I'm at 1 dpo now. I ovulated(well i felt I did) I got those ov cramps people like to talk about tonight..But i'm still going to the Ob/Gyn to make sure. And i'm going to tell her everything. That's ok..I get that from bnb. Maybe because everybody replies at the same time it's hard to reply to everyone. 

But thanks though :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Jaxvipe said:


> I have had some side effects from it like my face broke out SUPER bad and i hardly ever get pimples i might get one or two before AF is due but nothing like what i was experiencing. I have also had spotting off and on for a month, bad lower back pain, moodiness, depression, cramping, and the HORRID weight gain. I have read that it can take up to a year to get your periods back after depo. Although if you are having very heavy bleeding for long periods of time i would suggest going to like planned parenthood or something and they can either give you something to stop the bleeding or BCP to try and regulate your cycles. I have an appt with Planned parenthood on tuesday to discuss one month of birth control to help regulate my cycle.
> 
> Hopefully this helps you and SO SORRY we missed your questions a while back.
> 
> :dust: for you!


Recently my cycles are coming back together again..Back to the 28 day cycle. I'm at 1 dpo now. I ovulated(well i felt I did) I got those ov cramps people like to talk about tonight..But i'm still going to the Ob/Gyn to make sure. And i'm going to tell her everything. That's ok..I get that from bnb. Maybe because everybody replies at the same time it's hard to reply to everyone. 

But thanks though :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hey, Didnt mean to ignore you just must have missed your post.
> 
> Unfortuently i have only been off Depo since August. Same as Jaxvipe. So i dont really have any advice. I havent had a period since coming off Depo and ive only had one shot. A few odd days of spotting and thats it. opks keep coming back almost positive but never the same or darker than the control line. So im not sure if im even ovulating.
> 
> Hope you find the answers your looking for. Wish i had more advice for you as i know it can be very frustrating
> 
> xxx

Like I told Jaxvipe..Maybe since people come on bnb it's hard to find the people who reply to you..So no problem :hugs: I'm going to see my Ob and see what she said..And bnb was messing up that is why my reply came 2 times on this forum..So sorry..Thanks :flower:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im too scared to ask my docs anything, theyre so crap and they suggested i go on depo in the first place. It does get a lil confusing to keep up on here. So much goes on.

Hope you find your stay with us a short one and keeping our fingers crossed for that :BFP:


----------



## wannabeamom

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hello,
> I asked a question on this blog last time, but Im guessing nobody didnt have the interest to answer my or just didnt see it. I wanted to know something. Did anybody in here had a bad experience with Depo-shot? I had my first and I should say my last shot back in 2006 I havent had one since. When I had the shot...I didnt like the effect from it...The joint pain and also I havent had a period for all most 10 or 11 months after the first shot...And I was told after you get off. Your body goes back to its self again and you get your periods...Not for me...it wasnt until a whole year and a half later I started to have my periods. I do not have the money for a RE to give me any meds for to bring on my periods...And when they finally came. My cycles been bad...Ive had periods that were a to long...
> Couple of months I had periods where I went for the half of the month bleeding...Then it went to having 2 periods in a month...

hi hun sorry if your post was missed...i limit myself to how much i come on here as i tend to get obsessed and am on here all day!!

i was on depo for 7 years i used to have awful perods so went on depo didnt have a period for 7 years but had the biggest weight gain ever 3 stones and couldnt shift it despite good diet and excercise!! my moods were awful really snappy and really depressed also very sensitive and took everything to heart and thought the world was against me, loss of labido was a major point also...it wasnt until i came off it till i realised how bad it made me

since coming off it have i didnt see a period for another 11 months have been ttc for 17 months with no joy, back to having really bad periods managed to loose 2 stone another 1 to go!! having 22-25 day cycles now but they have been known to be all over the place and only just stopping with the constant pregnancy symptoms that ive had since stopping the depo

big hugs hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Sooooooo... i have my dr's appt today in about 2 hours to talk about the options i have. Wish me luck girls!


----------



## lovin_it

hi...I've read your posts and I can empathize with you all. I got a depo shot last september (2008). I got a period in December 08...two actually...then in JAnuary 09 my cycles went hay wire...I would spot heavy every 9 to 14 days. So I was constantly bleeding. I would visit the Dr. and they would tell me there was nothing they could do for me until I had been off it for a year...I could try BCP but I have serious side effects with them, so they weren't an option for me..

I had periods/heavy spotting every 9-14 days for the months of Jan, Feb, March, April, May...and then in June 09 I began bleeding heavier...and flowed for 22 days straight...stopped for 5 days and flowed again for a week. Then my cycles became about 19- 20 days long...still not long enough for implantation to happen...I had one BFP but it soon turned into a chemical or very early m/c...So the last week in August 2009 my gynocologist perscribed me Provera to try to regulate and even my cycles out.

But I would spot every single time I had an orgasm...it was only when I would orgasm.
I'm hoping now after being off Depo for a year, and having Provera to assist my cycles along...I pray to get my BFP soon. Lots of :babydust: to you all. I hope your journey is shorter and less hectic than mine has been.


----------



## Jaxvipe

OMG! You spot after an orgasm too?? for like the past month everytime i orgasm i have just a little tiny bit of spotting and its really making me mad! i dont get it... Im glad that i am not alone tho. 

I had talked to my cousin about it and i know they wont prescribe me provera because i have not been off the shot that long. So i think i am going to try the one month of BCP's just to see if that helps. Did the provera work for you lovin?


----------



## lovin_it

Jaxvipe said:


> OMG! You spot after an orgasm too?? for like the past month everytime i orgasm i have just a little tiny bit of spotting and its really making me mad! i dont get it... Im glad that i am not alone tho.
> 
> I had talked to my cousin about it and i know they wont prescribe me provera because i have not been off the shot that long. So i think i am going to try the one month of BCP's just to see if that helps. Did the provera work for you lovin?



I did spot during orgasm....I went to my regular general pract. doctor, and he told me it was an irratated cervix that would bleed during any sexual contact...but that didn't seem right to me, because I could have intercourse without spotting and then I clued in it was the orgasm doing it. I went to a gynocologist and told him about it, and he told me it was due to the contractions that happen to my uterus during orgasm. I had a very low progesterone level because of the depo provera...my progesterone never went back to normal...and he said because my body was producing estrogen and not the progesterone....my lining wasn't sheding normal...It would shed some here and some later...but never fully. I didn't have the natural progesterone to complete my cycle. The provera is working miracles for me so far. I am on calander day 27 now...before I'd only make it to day 19 or 20...its added a whole week to my cycle. But they refused to perscribe it to me until a year had passed...waiting to see if my body would fix itself....best of luck, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Jaxvipe

So, i went to the Dr today. And excuse my language but she was a bitch. She was very condescending and didn't understand why I wanted to get pg. She didn't answer any of my questions. Soooooo, i am taking my cousins advice and doing one month of Ortho Tri Cyclen to see if that can help regulate my cycles. =( So, now i am out for a month. :cry:

But, im keeping my fingers crossed that this will put me on the right track.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilpinkkitty

i was on the depo injection from aged 16-24, it really messed up my cycle i had no periods wotsoever, came off them in december 2008 and then feb 2009 have a maavie bleed which lasted weeks, then nothing- i went to every doctor for advice and noone helped me at al, i had to work it out and decided to take agnus castus, within 3 weeks of takin that i was back on track my periods was as normal as they was b4, the doctors told me my "bits" had basically stopped working and that i had to wait like a year before they would help me- i think peronsally that depo should be banned- but i was on it from an early age


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Listening to your story Jaxvipe about the doctors makes me not want to book mine. My doctors are awful, prob put me on depo knowing i wouldnt have kids after so it was doing them a favour. Atleast hopefully with your cousins advice you can get your cycles sorted.

Depo should be banned. I cant believe there are not more warnings about it. My doctors told me it was them best form of contraception. DAMN RIGHT it is coz im stuggling to conceive even after ive stopped taking it.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea, i wish that Depo never existed! Then my life would be way less stressful right now! I felt so bad the other night because OH was sitting on the floor and i was laying on the couch and he just had his head on my belly was rubbing it saying "i wish there was a little one in there" and it broke my heart because i can't give that to him right now :cry:

I just hope this month goes by fast!! 

:dust: to us!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hubby keeps rubbing mine and it makes me feel really rotten... keeping spirits up for you xxxx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

i feel so sorry for you both, i have been there and know how it feels, i researched for hours trying to find answers and the most helpful person i had give me advice was a chinese healer- she was sooo good- explained everything to me and advised me how to help myself i also read a book called polycystic ovaries syndrome by christine cgraggs-hinton i know the title of the book is TOTALLY irrelevant, but she has a MASSIVE section in the book about how to deal with irreg periods, non periods etc, i followed her advice and it helped so much. the book i white and pink, and i would truley reccomend it. i hope this helps girls xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thanx thats really helpful. I know a chinese herbalist in my area so i may take time out and talk to them.


----------



## lilpinkkitty

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Thanx thats really helpful. I know a chinese herbalist in my area so i may take time out and talk to them.

i would, it doesn't cost anything for them to explain anything to you, mine was very good and drew me diagrams and everything- the only thing is she offered me acupuncture for like £30 a session and said i would need at least 6-8 sessions so i turned that down, but she gave me advice on herbal things that would help like agnus castus etc and explained how they help


----------



## Lollylou

Hiya.

I was on depo for 10 years!! I had my last shot april 2008 so wore off in July 2008 and af came in November 2008. It'a a nightmare. I have heard on another thread that raspberry leaf tea or evening primrose is helpful in regulating cycles again. Best of luck to you all 

Lolly x


----------



## Jaxvipe

Kayleigh! I saw your post in the Pregnancy test section... HAVE U TESTED AGAIN?!!?!?!?! Good luck sweety! I hope its a BFP for u


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Im too scared to ask my docs anything, theyre so crap and they suggested i go on depo in the first place. It does get a lil confusing to keep up on here. So much goes on.
> 
> Hope you find your stay with us a short one and keeping our fingers crossed for that :BFP:

Hey Kayleigh,

I just came on..I saw your post..My Ob suggested to me as well to take the depo. So knowing me.."Yea i'll try it out"..Hiff!!..Now i'm having issues..I all ready have my fingers cross for the bfp..Because i wanted a between a spring or summer baby or earlier fall baby(Meaning my due date from the Month or May thou the early weeks of September).

Well I praying that I ovulated this cycle..I'm 5 dpo so i'm going to assume i did. I'lll do my best to keep in touch in here..


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

wannabeamom said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I asked a question on this blog last time, but Im guessing nobody didnt have the interest to answer my or just didnt see it. I wanted to know something. Did anybody in here had a bad experience with Depo-shot? I had my first and I should say my last shot back in 2006 I havent had one since. When I had the shot...I didnt like the effect from it...The joint pain and also I havent had a period for all most 10 or 11 months after the first shot...And I was told after you get off. Your body goes back to its self again and you get your periods...Not for me...it wasnt until a whole year and a half later I started to have my periods. I do not have the money for a RE to give me any meds for to bring on my periods...And when they finally came. My cycles been bad...Ive had periods that were a to long...
> Couple of months I had periods where I went for the half of the month bleeding...Then it went to having 2 periods in a month...
> 
> hi hun sorry if your post was missed...i limit myself to how much i come on here as i tend to get obsessed and am on here all day!!
> 
> i was on depo for 7 years i used to have awful perods so went on depo didnt have a period for 7 years but had the biggest weight gain ever 3 stones and couldnt shift it despite good diet and excercise!! my moods were awful really snappy and really depressed also very sensitive and took everything to heart and thought the world was against me, loss of labido was a major point also...it wasnt until i came off it till i realised how bad it made me
> 
> since coming off it have i didnt see a period for another 11 months have been ttc for 17 months with no joy, back to having really bad periods managed to loose 2 stone another 1 to go!! having 22-25 day cycles now but they have been known to be all over the place and only just stopping with the constant pregnancy symptoms that ive had since stopping the depo
> 
> big hugs hope you get your bfp soon xxClick to expand...


Wow you too..See back in 06 my ob suggest that I take the depo just to get me on BC(Birth Control). So knowing me I said "Yea let me try it out". But they didn't tell me all the problems i'm going to have with that shot. And I didn't like the side effect of it. Like what?..Well..Joint pain, breast soreness, no sex drive at all. Yea I was depress as well. My periods were short. But what i didn't like is..When i didn't go for my second shot because of the side effects..I didn't have a period for 10 or 11 months afterwards, when they say after you get off the depo shot, your periods come back again. Not me.

And when they did come back. They were all over the place. There were times i had 3 periods in 1 month..And they told me that was normal getting off the depo..So i was under the impression that I should give my body time to get back on it's monthly cycle(schedule) so i did. 

Then I thought ok. So it wants to stay on the 26 day cycle then..No problem..Well when i started to ttc..That is when my cycles started to go hay wire again. And during the ttc. There was a time I thought i was pregnant because I didn't have a period until I was CD 42 and that period was strange..The blood was the darkest that i ever saw it(tmi sorry) and bad cramps..I said i hope that wasn't a m/c. So it's been bad every since and also my DP is 51 and i'm 30 so I'm not sure if his swimmers play a roll here.

I'll let you know..


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Jaxvipe said:


> Sooooooo... i have my dr's appt today in about 2 hours to talk about the options i have. Wish me luck girls!

God bless and good luck Jaxvipe..I hope things go well..


----------



## Unic21

Hello Ladies,
Just thought I'd say hi :hi: from across the water - and share my experience and say thanks because I've been following your thread and think I might try some of your ideas. I had my first dd in the UK 8yrs ago and after went on depo because the dr said it was good for while breast feeding (and a friend of mine had just got pregnant on the mini pill so I didn't trust that), I went off depo after a year (because I moved back to Oz and my then husband wasn't following for a few months) my period had completely stopped while on the depo and didn't come back until I went on bcp just before my husband joined me here in oz. I didn't ttc until another year after that and fell first month trying off the pill. After dd2 was born tried the implant but had constant spotting and felt horrible, so decided to go back to depo. Anyway ended up divorced and now remarried and want to ttc with current hubby - tried coming off depo onto the pill a couple of times but it didn't agree with me (felt like I had morning sickness the whole time and gained lots of weight) so ended up going back to depo. It's fantastic for me - while I'm on it but since coming off it (five months ago) no sign of periods or if I'm ovulating. I'm considering Agnus Castus or bcp to try to "kick start" things and would love to hear if they are working for you? Also I have had weird hormonal type symptoms - sore (.)(.)'s, mood swings etc. have any of you had these? It's horrible because it's like pregnancy symptoms so I keep doing tests and they keep being negative which is such a heart breaking experience :cry:!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I had SEVERE mood swings at night, i would like turn into a a HUGE b*tch. Also, i was VERY hungry all the time,nauseated, etc. Like all the pregnancy symptoms, it really threw me for a loop. I went to the DR's and got a couple months on BCP's. But i got paranoid and only took them for a week and then stopped. I just finished my withdrawl bleed i think. I almost forgot what it was like to have a period! lol. And now i am just waiting it out to see what happens. I have been temping and using OPK's. Temping has been very helpful. 

FX'd for US!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Unic21

Thanks Jax - I have a drs apptmt next week - think I might try one month of bcp then back to the waiting...

I've tried using opk's before but not consistently and haven't tried temping so will get myself a bbt. Let me know if anything changes...
Keepin fx'd!


----------



## emz87

hey i posted here a while back well my period is almost a month late i had loads of pregnancy symptoms i have done loads of tests all negative.at first i didnt think it was because of the depo as i always had my period every 30/31 days on the depo and was the same when i came off it.The first month i came off it i had preg symptoms and also bled on and off for a month but then had my period on the right date.But now im thinking it must me the depo this time what else could it be.

I hate the depo i have put on 2stone on it which has given me stretchmarks :( i got told by my midwife to go on it after having my son and i agreed didnt get told nothing about it tho.It should be banned


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all, 

Just thought id breathe some life into this thread again!!! Im off to the docs tonight for some answers. Hopefully i wont be fobbed off with some 'you have to wait' excuse!!!!!!!! 

Will update as soon as i get home (about 6ish)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yay! Let us know how it goes i would love to here what your doc has to say. Seeming as mine was a complete b*tch about it! Good Luck Sweety!!!!! Fx'd for you! Keep us posted.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Not really good news im afraid.

He told me to keep trying as normal and try and de stress. In 3 months if im not pregnant and havent had a period then he'll send me for bloods. 3 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im ready NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

UGH!!! Dr's SUCK! Im sorry hun, i hoped they would've done something for you. =( Have you starting charting yet? My chart is looking better, but i am worried that my temps are too low... grrrrrrrrrr DEPO sucks! i hate myself for letting them inject me with it. But FX'd for you that you will get pg soon. Have you have any more bleeding like period or anything?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I really should start charting but i just don't have the oompf! I may get a thermometer tomorrow whilst shopping. Plus im ill, had a rotten cold and today i came up in a huge rash all over my body!! Phoned my doc and he told me it sounded like measles. Went up docs and told me it was an allergic reaction to anti boitics i had last week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My cm is all over the place i just dont think i can count on it to help me. lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But no more spotting :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

I found that charting really help me. I could see a gradual decline in my temps the longer the depo "wore off" and i could start to the hormones "regulate". No my temp shifts are not mountains and valleys but more like little hills. And i gave up on the OPK's because i would get a strong line but it was never as dark as the control line. I have now started to take prenatal vitamins as i read that Depo depletes your B Vitamins so i figured i might as well start taking the prenatals now so get those vitamins back in my body. 

CM after depo is VERY unreliable i would get EWCM, then Creamy, then watery all within a matter of 3 days. Its very confusing =( 


:dust: :dust: for us!!


----------



## Unic21

Hi Ladies,
I went to the drs on Thursday, dr said 'be patient' there should be no long term fertility effects but cycles could take a year to come back and we'll worry about it then (so easy for people to say to be patient when they're no the ones wanting to conceive) but he did send me to have some bloods taken - Dr called me and left message that he wanted to discuss results yesterday (missed the call) and when I called back he had left for the day and won't be back until Monday so I have to wait until then to find out results (more being patient!!) I haven't bought a bbt yet (think I will find it harder to be patient if I'm temping every day!). Tried tracking my CM but like you jaxvpipe and kayleigh it's all over the place.... Waiting waiting waiting... Fx'd for all of us! Will let you know what results said when I find out on Mon :)
Unic


----------



## Jaxvipe

Keep us updated Unic. FX'd its good results =).


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thatl be good to find out your blood tests results! then we can compare them to mine! Ooooo so irritating having to wait! I was going to start taking vitamins like folic acid etc

Right ill be back, just off fishing with the kids wahooo NOT!


----------



## Unic21

Well all excited about... well nothing really... Dr tells me the blood tests show that everything is normal, and I should just be ...... patient .....Aaargh!!!!!!!! If anyone know's how to be patient when ttc I could do with some help!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Well thats some good news hun!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully things will right themselves soon! Patience is not my speciality im afraid, just enjoy all the :sex: and relax. Ooooo gives us depo girls some hope! xxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## lesleyann

Hey ladies im not TTC just yet but my depo runs out in december after speaking to my contraception nurse she recommend i come off it then and go on the pill for a couple of months to start something going then i should be set to TTC at the date i want.


I wish you all good look i have been stalking you on here lol waiting to see a BFP!!! but i shall continue to follow you


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well supposedly i ovulated on Friday (according to FF). But my temps are so low. Im thinking my progesterone might be low. =( im hoping that the next few days it will rise higher.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Any updates ladies????? 

I think i have low progesterone because FF says i OV'd last friday but my temps are so low. And i have heard that people coming off of depo can have low progesterone... So i will have to make a dr's appt =(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

No updates from me, flushing loads. i was hoping that was a good sign but i dont wana get my hopes up! Cm is all over the place again!!! And no spotting

:(


----------



## Unic21

No news here - considering going on pill just to take my mind off of it for a couple of months, enjoy Christmas and try again next year...


----------



## pinkycat

hi can i join u ladies please?
I had my last depo in march, had spotting for 3 wks in june wen next depo was due then nothing since.
I also hav PCOS and hav very irregular AF anyway, my youngest LO was conceived on clomid. I just want the depo 2 wear off quickly.
Been 2 docs she said i hav 2 wait 12-18 mths before they will do anything :cry:
Really wish i never had it now :growlmad:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome Pinky!!! You can definitely join us!! We are here to listen and to help you any way we can. Depo is EVIL!! i really wish they would tell you ALL of the facts before they inject you with it. I had my one and only shot in May so it wore of in August. In the beginning i had spotting every other day. But i spoke with my cousin who is a certified midwife and she told me to go onto one month of BCP(i know i didnt want to do it either). But i went to the DR's and got some BCP i only took in for 1 week and then got paranoid. But i had a withdrawl bleed and TBH it actually seems like it did help regulate me. I had my withdrawl bleed about 28 days ago and now i am having a very light AF but its def AF. So hopefully that is a good sign that my body is getting back to normal. However i had VERY regular cycles before going on Depo. 

If your dr's know you have PCOS and you conceived your LO on clomid... i dont understand why they cant help you know?! UGH Doctors suck sometimes

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinkycat

I def wouldnt of had it if id of known how much it messes up your hormones :dohh: Wen i saw the doc she said she wud only giv me the clomid after 12-18 mths cos depo makes your ovaries *go 2 sleep*, so i will giv it another couple of months then go and c a different doc.
Im glad u hav got af that is a very good sign:hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies =)

I was bored at work and decided to make one of those graphic things lol

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4436290fltt.gif


PHP:

[url=https://www.familylobby.com][img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4436290fltt.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wahoo i got the tag thingy!

Guess what Monday morning i Came on my period and still have it now YAY!!!!!!!!! Its SOOOOOOOOOOO heavy but i dont care! Im celebrating everytime i go to the loo lol!!! How sad is that. Only prob is the cramps and back ache but hey its worth it in the end

Hows all? 
xxxxxx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

This is the only group I saw on bnb that has people on here who took the depo. This cycle I thought I was pregnant and then AF shows 5 days later. I'm tired of this. I wanted to see if the depo really mess me up. But some women had the depo and they got pregnant fast. So let's see. I may end up getting my progesterone levels check as well.


----------



## somedaymama

Hello, I too am TTC after depo. I was on it for one year, my last shot was Feb. or March of 2008. I went on the pill after going off of depo, went off the pill in October of last year. I still have really irregular periods, last month I ovulated (according to my temps) on CD 30, but this cycle I'm on CD 39 or 40 and I still haven't ovulated. :( I think I totally screwed up my body getting the shot. I have an appointment with a RE in January so I can get my hormone levels and things like that tested.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I have a doc app in jan to check bloods but now ive had a period i dont think theyl do one. I may just lie!!!! Docs messed me up ill mess with them. :haha:

This is my first period since having my first and last shot so hopefully things will right themselves eventually. 

With Depo its just a waiting game :cry:

The stupid symptoms you get. The amount of times ive teted thinking 'i feel preggie this month' THEN GET A STUPID FAT :bfn:

Patience is a virtue they say PAH!!!! Mines running out!!!! :growlmad:

BUT on a good note its nice to have a few shoulder out ther on b'n'b. This group has helped me loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ....Jess....

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello =)
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone was in the same boat as me. I had the Depo shot in May so it wore off Early August. Still nothing.... Just wondering if there are any other ladies TTC after Depo that could share some of their experiences when coming off Depo and starting to TTC. :thumbup:

meeeee!! I had last shot in May which wore off early August too.... and still nothing from AF......!!!!


----------



## lesleyann

not a member of ttc after depo yet but im due my next shot 7th december so i will be here soon :thumbup: just wondering if any of you ladies while on depo got like apain from your overies (sp?) each month or not? 

Because i get a pain sometimes every month :shrug:


----------



## lovin_it

I have been in the same boat forever. I had my last depo shot in september of 2008.....2008...and the dr's made me wait a year to see if things would straighten out by themselves...nope....14 months after my last shot I am still having irregular periods...well...they are regular..but every 13 days....my cycle is like this....cd1-AF shows up....cd6 or 7 AF goes away....cd13 she begins again...making cd13 actually cd1...again I guess...confused yet? I am.

anyways, the dr. tried me on provera/progesterone stuff for 3 months...no help...so now just yesterday...he finally perscribed me clomid!! YAY!! finally...
He "doesn't think I am ovulating..."...I told him that months and months ago...and now he decides to listen to me and agree...lol....but I am too excited....I can finally try getting pregnant for REAL...I hope and pray that this works for me...its been a long 14 months of trying....lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

....Jess.... said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> Hello =)
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone was in the same boat as me. I had the Depo shot in May so it wore off Early August. Still nothing.... Just wondering if there are any other ladies TTC after Depo that could share some of their experiences when coming off Depo and starting to TTC. :thumbup:
> 
> meeeee!! I had last shot in May which wore off early August too.... and still nothing from AF......!!!!Click to expand...

That was me also! Ive just had a wicked :witch: visit so dont lose hope!!!!!! :thumbup:

Jaxvipe, WHERE ARE YOU?????? :plane:

I didnt get any pains whilst on depo. Mood swings, went off :sex: and the weight gain was horrible!!!!! 

:happydance: Clomid :happydance:. Ive heard alot of success stories with that. 

:dust: to all, lets hope we have a Christmas Wish thats granted!!! :kiss:


----------



## Unic21

Kayleigh Lou said:


> That was me also! Ive just had a wicked :witch: visit so dont lose hope!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :dust: to all, lets hope we have a Christmas Wish thats granted!!! :kiss:

Hi Kayleigh Lou - can you please remind us how long you were on depo - when you came off... did you do anything to "encourage" AF to come back?

You've given me hope!! I've just started on bcps to try and trigger something - giving myself two weeks on them then see what happens again (all self medicated used a friends leftovers as drs want me to 'be patient'](*,)

Was also thinking that I'm sure this is the only thread where girls ttc are excited about :witch: !!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I went on Depo June this yr and didnt go back for a 2nd shot. SO i had one shot that wore off in august. I didnt do anything. I didnt want to put more chemicals into my body and confuse it. Im gutted i didnt temp or chart coz i would like to know if im OV at all.

I hope you all follow suit soon!!!!!!! 

I danced around my bathroom when i found out :witch: had turned up lol. 

I hope i have a regular cycle now...it could have been just a one off bleed but i hope not!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies =) Im here! 

So far i dont think i ovulated yet but my BB's are super sore for some reason. Im hoping that i will get AF Again this month! Grr evil Depo!! 

CONGRATS KAYLEIGH!!! :hugs: i bet you were soooooo excited to see AF! Who ever thought that we would be saying that?! lmao

Well today is my 22nd B-day!!! 

OOh and did i tell you guys... my OH bought my engagement ring!!! i've already started planning the wedding hehe =) Hopefully he is going to propose on Friday YAY!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwww thats Fab. Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Well for when he proposes lmao. And very Happy Birthday. 

I keep getting a return :witch: visit each time i get out the bath. I didnt have one last night and havent bled since Monday so just waiting for tonights bath lol.....


----------



## ....Jess....

Jaxvipe said:


> Hey Ladies =) Im here!
> 
> So far i dont think i ovulated yet but my BB's are super sore for some reason. Im hoping that i will get AF Again this month! Grr evil Depo!!

Last week i had tender BB's, they were sore to touch and when i took my bra off the pain in them nearly made me cry haha!
I've also.. TMI!!!!!!!..... been feeling slippery(haha) down there for the last 2/3 days, and get random stomach pains that last a couple of mins and then go again! and ...i never get spots, and ive broken out in them these last couple of days!

PLEASE AF SHOW YOUR FACE!!!!!!!!

BABY DUST TO ALL xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Happy Monday!!

So i got AF on Saturday... so i only had a 20 day cycle this month =( im going to start taking B-6 to try and boost my progesterone and length my luteal phase... i only had a 9-10 day LP last cycle. =( but i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy that i have gotten AF back. I was so afraid i would not get it back for like a year...How are you ladies doin?!?!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

YAY!!!!!!

Isnt it strange how we are getting the witch around the same time lol. Bizarre!!!

I should have ovulated over the weekend...but not sure as were not using opks or temping. Just pure guessing!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

FX'd you ovulated!! Did you have good BDing times?!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thurs, Sat and this morning...hope is was enough and good enough timing!!!!!!!


----------



## amy_1234

Hi, 

I am 23 and had my last jab may 2006

I was on the depo for 3 years, it took well over 12 months for my periods to come back, and then they would just come and go as they pleased.

I have now been under a FS for the last 12 months, i have had a ultra sound, and Lap and dye test which has all come back normal.

I am now on my 100mg clomid cd2 to 6 and using concieve plus for that extra bit of help for the CM.

I am pyaing that i get my BFP for xmas as that is the only present i really want

good luck to you all. xxxxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

amy_1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 23 and had my last jab may 2006
> 
> I was on the depo for 3 years, it took well over 12 months for my periods to come back, and then they would just come and go as they pleased.
> 
> I have now been under a FS for the last 12 months, i have had a ultra sound, and Lap and dye test which has all come back normal.
> 
> I am now on my 100mg clomid cd2 to 6 and using concieve plus for that extra bit of help for the CM.
> 
> I am pyaing that i get my BFP for xmas as that is the only present i really want
> 
> good luck to you all. xxxxxx


FX'd that you get your :bfp: ASAP!! 

Grr i hate hearing all these stories about the horror of Depo. it makes me so sad... =(


----------



## amy_1234

I know i would never have it again, bloody nightmare, good luck i hope we all get our bfp's in time for xmas. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its gotta happen. SOOOOOOooooo many member from other groups have had :bfp:


:happydance: TEAM DEPOS TURN!!!!!!! :happydance:
​


----------



## Rompy

Hie Jaxvipe

Conceiving after depo can be such trauma. I had one depo shot May 2008 and i have been trying to conceive since then. I was spotting ever since August 2008 and my Doc told me it was normal after Depo coz the body stil had traces of the injection and it would take up to 12 months for it to be completely rid of the injectiopn.

Its now out of my system and i was on Clomid days 5-9 to help me ovulate. Im due to test next friday and im so excited.

My advise to you is to drink lots of fluid and fresh fruit so to get rid of toxins left by Depo. I had such a horrible experience with that birth control i would never advise anybody to go for it.

Goodluck with everything and feel free to ask me any questions regading Depo!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks Rompy! 

Ya me and Kayleigh both had our one and only depo shots about the same time like end of May beginning of June. And oddly enough we got our periods back around the same time. Ive had a 26 day cycle and a 20 day cycle so far. I think because of the depo i have low progesterone atm.. but im hoping that improves as my cycles go. I've def had a REAL period this cycle. 

When first coming off depo i only drank water and i drank ALOT of it. So i think that really helped to flush it out of my system.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Take a look at this!!!!

9th Nov: :witch:
10th Nov: :witch:
11th Nov: :witch:
12th Nov: :witch:
13th Nov: :witch:
14th Nov: :witch:
15th Nov: Clear
16th Nov: :witch:
17th Nov: :witch:
18th Nov: Clear
19th Nov: Clear and 
20th Nov: :witch:
21st Nov: Clear and 
22nd Nov: Clear
23rd Nov: Clear and 
24th Nov: So far Clear 
25th Nov: :witch:

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

wow!! You've had AF for almost the whole month of November!!! Has it been heavy bleeding?


----------



## amy_1234

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Take a look at this!!!!
> 
> 9th Nov: :witch:
> 10th Nov: :witch:
> 11th Nov: :witch:
> 12th Nov: :witch:
> 13th Nov: :witch:
> 14th Nov: :witch:
> 15th Nov: Clear
> 16th Nov: :witch:
> 17th Nov: :witch:
> 18th Nov: Clear
> 19th Nov: Clear and
> 20th Nov: :witch:
> 21st Nov: Clear and
> 22nd Nov: Clear
> 23rd Nov: Clear and
> 24th Nov: So far Clear
> 25th Nov: :witch:
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe this is a sign that it is finally all out of your system FX you get your :bfp:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I thought i would have ov this weekend but i guess not as i had the spotting this morning. The big cluster of :witches: was heavy but the rest was spotting if that. Havent had anything else today just a lil brown discharge this morning (i thought the :witch: was on its way again)


----------



## somedaymama

How long since you came off the shot? I think I had spotting for about a month after my last shot wore off.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wore off in August


----------



## Jaxvipe

yea i had spotting like the 1st month and a half of coming off the shot... but now im having my real period. Im on Day 5 of bleeding from AF... but before depo i would bleed for 7 days... so its normal for me. 

Maybe it was ovulation spotting!? fx'd!!


----------



## somedaymama

Maybe it was ovulation spotting! hope so!!

I went on the pill right after finishing the shot, so I don't have much of a reference of what should be happening now for you. lots and lots of :dust:!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

As much as i would love it to be ovulation spotting i dont think it was. A lil early for that


----------



## Jaxvipe

i took one week of BCP kinda just to bring on AF and i think it actually really helped jump start my cycles


----------



## amy_1234

whats BCP, lol am i being thick


----------



## somedaymama

amy_1234 said:


> whats BCP, lol am i being thick

birth control pills. :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Great the nausea i was having is D&V.


----------



## Unic21

Kayleigh Lou - the :witch:for that long - seems like after depo it's one extreme to another! Best of luck to you - hope they settle down into a nice trackable cycle!




Jaxvipe said:


> i took one week of BCP kinda just to bring on AF and i think it actually really helped jump start my cycles

Hoping to follow in your footsteps Jax - been on bcp for two weeks - stopping today to hopefully :baby: have chance of great chrissy pres!

I'll let you know how it goes :wave: wish me luck and

:dust:to all!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

It really is one extreme to the next! Cant believe the amount of trouble its caused for everyone!!

Hoping the BCP kick start things for you guys. I think the next birth control method ill be using is my husbands vasectomy. We want two more babies then its snip for him. I dont want no more chemicals in my body!!!


----------



## Unic21

I'm with you Kayleigh Lou - I have two from previous marriage and once we have one together hubby is off to the dr!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I cant believe he agreed to it. Im just sick of it being my responsibility to take something to prevent pregnancy and filling my body with chemicals. I know it always falls on the woman barring condoms which is joint and in my eyes are a big no no (just cant stand them lol) so its time for hubby to do something! And i think vasectomies are easier to reverse. So if we do decide to try for more in yrs to come then its an option. Wont be for another 3/4 yrs yet so at the mo its just in talking! 

Now i sound rather selfish.... hmmmmmm


----------



## lovin_it

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Take a look at this!!!!
> 
> 9th Nov: :witch:
> 10th Nov: :witch:
> 11th Nov: :witch:
> 12th Nov: :witch:
> 13th Nov: :witch:
> 14th Nov: :witch:
> 15th Nov: Clear
> 16th Nov: :witch:
> 17th Nov: :witch:
> 18th Nov: Clear
> 19th Nov: Clear and
> 20th Nov: :witch:
> 21st Nov: Clear and
> 22nd Nov: Clear
> 23rd Nov: Clear and
> 24th Nov: So far Clear
> 25th Nov: :witch:
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I completely understand what your going through....the samething happened to me during the month of June-July...I had AF every day for 22 days straight...then AF went away for four days then back again for another 2 weeks...I went to the doctor and he told me it was my progesterone out of whack and offered me BCP, but I declined and decided to wait a full year off of Depo Provera before putting anything else harmful into my body...Well I went back in September after a full year of no depo...and he gave me a perscription of Provera but that didn't really help....I tried it for 3 months...and I just went back to see what the next step would be...He perscribed clomid....I was all excited to begin clomid this month...I had light spotting for a day...then nothing.....I can't try clomid until day 3 of my period...my OH keeps telling me.."maybe, we got preg. this month"...but I'm just to scared to test yet. Best of luck and lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

If my body is going to be kind and give me a period every 28 days i should be due at the end of this week and i have already had some spotting today :(
I was going to test on the 4th but now i feel stupid in thinking that i could be pg after the first period ive had since June 09. Silly me!!!!!!! :dohh:

Docs have tld me theyl do some bood tests for me in Jan 10 but thats only if i havent had a period. Maybe ill lie.

Let us know if you test :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing! 

Im just sitting here patiently waiting to know what my body is going to do next lol. I started taking Vitamin B-Complex to see if that helps my low temps... i really hope it does


----------



## Unic21

Hi Jax how's that patience going? 

I took bcps for two weeks and have had a very (very!) light AF but waiting to find out if I will Ov... back to poas every day (thanks to cheap internet OPKs) and patiently (!) waiting to see what my body does...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey unic! 

Are you charting at all? I found it very helpful after taking the BCP. 

Im on CD 17.. i *think* i O'd on Friday.. we will see if my temps stay up. Im still worried about how low my temps are idk whats going on with that. only time will tell i guess.

:dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im on CD 29 i think


----------



## bear jr

hi

hope it's ok to join in and tell my story!

i took the depo for about 7 years and had no real trouble on it. stopped it in Oct 08 but then went on the pill for two months as decided to plan a wedding. gained lots of with etc. had a AF in january then nothing till april. since april c of around 25 to 26 days. tested in early nov 09 progesterone of 9 :( then tested again this month and had a progesterone of 51! so i'm now thinking i'm back in the end so to speak! Hubby had tests all ok with his swimmers.....so now just waiting.....and waiting....and BDing ...alot!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Bear Jr

Hadnt been on Depo for as long as you had and for me its still early days. But the girls in this group are great and have helped me out! And kept my PMA up!!!!

Had a period on 9th Oct but thats about it :(

Hopefully your stay is short and sweet :dust: Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## bear jr

thanks 

i need to keep my PMA up! doing my head in especially with beta of 51. i convinced myself i was BFP.....did tests before af and after to make sure! (mental!)

best friend is 4 months pregnant after a little bit too much beer one night....i wish it was that easy for me! 

glad i've now found the "depo" gang!


----------



## Jaxvipe

welcome bear!!! 

UGH well either i havent ovulated yet or my body hates me. My temps are so low that is scares me. FF says i ovulated on the 14th but ive still been doing OPK's and they seem to be getting darker. Also i started spotting. Last night it was just like brownish/reddish CM but today its like brownish/reddish spotting... I HATE DEPO! 

Sorry ladies just had to let that out.

How is everyone else doing? 

Anything new Kayleigh? Fx'd for you that you get you :BFP: or dreaded AF


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Nothing :(

Can you not go back to your docs and ask him to explain your temps!!!?????

CD31 now, sore bbs, no spotting, no af AND NO :bfp:

I knew getting a :witch: visit the second time was too good to be true


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Have you not done a pg test?????


----------



## lesleyann

hi, ladies i shall be joining you as of friday which is when me depo "runs" out..

Ive brought some opk, going to tempin after awhile but i have also been given Bcp if i want to use them 


Hope your not all here to long :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

good luck lesley!! i hope AF returns regular for you quickly! 

Now im cramping slightly... idk wtf is going on. I think im going to make a dr's appt for next week. Because if this is AF then my LP is def screwed up. I had a 9 day LP last cycle and then if this is the beginning of AF then my LP was 5 days this cycle. I will be so pissed if this is AF. ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY BFP!!!!!!!! lmao

So in like 2 weeks i will have my engagement ring!! YAY!!!!!!!!! im so excited. i will take a pic and show it to you guys rofl.

Kayleigh~ isnt your Dr's appt for your tests coming up? is it in January?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ooooooo can wait for the piccy!!!!

Doc said im only to come to my Jan appointment if i havent had a period. But i have. Should i lie and say i havent had a cycle yet?


----------



## Jaxvipe

i would because you technically dont know that it was a "real" period lol. And maybe just tell him you had bleeding of and on for a couple weeks but never full blown AF.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Can you see anything or am i going crazy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







pg 002.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amy_1234

the pic is really blurred have you got clearer one????


----------



## Jaxvipe

idk i think i see a faint line but my eyes are also really bad.. FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Havent got anything clearer :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

grrrrrrrrrrrr... AF got me.. just when i thought my body was getting back to normal =( i dont think that i ovulated at all when FF said i did.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh NO!!!!!!!!!!!

Defo a doctors trip. Unfair for you to be having periods like that!


----------



## Unic21

Jax - what a bugger that :witch: has got you - just when you think the evil of depo has left you it keeps coming back to wreak havoc!!

Kayleigh - I think you should use the term 'spotting' to the drs - little white lie will be worth it to get some idea what's going on with your body.

Welcome lesleyann - hope your visit with us is short :wave:

AFM: Not much to report - I'm not temping but probably should - trying to keep the whole drama from dh - taking my temperature every day before getting out of bed is not too subtle :-=

OPKs not showing any sign of surge yet (only CD10 so still a few days before I lose hope of a christmas surprise[-o&lt;

:dust: to everyone - come on time for a :bfp: for the depo girls!


----------



## pinkycat

Hello ladies :flower:
Well im sooo frustrated, its been 6 mths since my depo wore off and still no af. Got really excited last wk cos had bad cramps and was sure the witch was on her way but nothing, im thinking of goin docs and asking 4 BCP 2 see if it will get things going again.
hope your all ok 
chrissie x


----------



## somedaymama

Jaxvipe said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrr... AF got me.. just when i thought my body was getting back to normal =( i dont think that i ovulated at all when FF said i did.

aww...:growlmad:I'm sorry.

ETA: I just looked at your chart. It does show an ovulatory pattern, but that would only give you a 6-7 day luteal phase, and obviously that wouldn't be any good. If you haven't yet, I would look for a RE if I were you. If you actually are ovulating, I don't think you could sustain a pregnancy with such a short LP. I'm sorry. :cry:


----------



## Jaxvipe

somedaymama said:


> ETA: I just looked at your chart. It does show an ovulatory pattern, but that would only give you a 6-7 day luteal phase, and obviously that wouldn't be any good. If you haven't yet, I would look for a RE if I were you. If you actually are ovulating, I don't think you could sustain a pregnancy with such a short LP. I'm sorry. :cry:


Yea i am started taking Vitamin B-complex to see if that helps my LP length. Also i am taking Soy Isoflavones for CD2-CD7 too see if that will give me a better O. But if this next cycle is as short as the last 2 i am going to make a Dr's appt and see if they can help me at all...I think i have low progesterone now because of the depo. I thought it was improving but no i was wrong :cry:

Whats new with you ladies?


----------



## somedaymama

Jaxvipe said:



> Yea i am started taking Vitamin B-complex to see if that helps my LP length. Also i am taking Soy Isoflavones for CD2-CD7 too see if that will give me a better O. But if this next cycle is as short as the last 2 i am going to make a Dr's appt and see if they can help me at all...I think i have low progesterone now because of the depo. I thought it was improving but no i was wrong :cry:
> 
> Whats new with you ladies?

good plan! I think my hormones are messed up because of the depo, but I do have a long enough luteal phase in the months I do ovulate. I think my estrogen is to low because I don't get much cervical fluid, never EWCM, and I don't always ovulate. My doc. appointment is next month and I can't wait to get some answers! Just knowing what is going on and if there is anything I can do will make it better.


----------



## lesleyann

my first time in here since my depo ran out now. Ran out on friday so far no bleeding, my stomach feels funny though and TMI but lots of wind lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay im now on CD1 again.

:witch: showed up this morning making my first cycle since depo 35days. Which i dont think is too bad!!


----------



## Unic21

Aaaargh - CD15 and no sign of O... I used to have the most regular cycles 28 days with O on day 14 (Only think it was day 14 as I got pregnant BDing on CD14 after going off bcp for my second DD). OP tests every day are showing no sign of surge... Going to bite the bullet and get a thermometer see if charting will tell me anything.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lesleyann

just wondering how many days after depo ran out you first got a bleed?

I no its very early days for me but i have no idea what to expect lol

as i said above not difference apart from a funny tummy and lots of bottom wind, some pains in belly like pains i used to get just as AF was ment to show but the come and go


----------



## Jaxvipe

lesleyann said:


> just wondering how many days after depo ran out you first got a bleed?
> 
> I no its very early days for me but i have no idea what to expect lol
> 
> as i said above not difference apart from a funny tummy and lots of bottom wind, some pains in belly like pains i used to get just as AF was ment to show but the come and go

i started spotting like 3 weeks after the depo ran out for about a month. But everyone is different. but i did take one week of BCP to bring on AF and then it seemed to start to regulate itself after that. GOOD LUCK!!! 

Unic- when i came of depo i started charting right away. it really help me see where my body was at.


----------



## emz87

hey girls wandering if you can help me out ive posted on here quite a while back now i hope i dont confuse you with this. i had 2 shots of the depo and decided not to go back for the 3rd the second shot wore off on the 20july i was due on that day as my periods never completely stopped when on it and i did come on, i bled on and off for 28 days and then came back on 20th august i have a 31 day cycle, after my af in august i didnt see her again until november!!! and now im 3days late for af again? I have no idea what is going on anyone else experience this?? I dont know if im ovulating yet but i did get ewcm around the time that i should have been? Im so confused i have no idea what is going on! Any help or opinions will be very welcomed!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Have you tested yet?


----------



## somedaymama

Well the EWCM is a good sign! If you don't already, maybe trying charting BBT to figure out where you are at in your cycle. It's helped me a lot--I wish I'd started when I first came off of depo.


----------



## lesleyann

dont want to sound stupid but whats EWCM lol ?? very new to the whole ttc thing


----------



## Jaxvipe

Egg White Cervical Mucus its what you are supposed to get right before you are going to ovulated. its clear and VERY stretchy like egg whites =)


----------



## emz87

its egg white cervical mucus. I get tons of it around when i think its "o" time, i cant temp as my lo doesnt sleep through and i cant be sure of a full 3hours of uninterupted sleep. I have tested it was a bfn my only hope is that i didnt get a bfp until af was 2 weeks late with my son.But it is only a small hope. Does ewcm mean you are ovulating?
Thanks for the replies you have no idea how much its helping me!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

i think it means that your body is gearing up to ovulate. it is possible for your body to produce EWCM and not ovulated. You should maybe take your temp just one of these mornings when you know you have had at least 3 hours of sleep and just see what it is at. Because if it higher then you know that your probably did ovulate. Fx'd for you!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## emz87

thanks hun!! I wonder if my lack of afs is still to do with the depo


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies it took me a gud 2 years to get regularish periods back, its been 4 and a half years since i come off that vile injection and still no baby :-( 

However i am on CLOMID now and ovulating so i don't think its going to be too long before we get that all important BFP.

gud luck to you ladies.xxxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

YAY Fx'd you get you BFP this month Amy!!!! If you dont mind me asking, did you have regular periods before going on depo?


----------



## amy_1234

Thank you!

I did i went on DEPO when i was 16 so periods were spot on 28 days! 

baby dust to all depo girls, lets get some new year BFP's


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My periods are awful. So heavy!!! I had to get out the bath last night and re wash standing over the sink. Sorry tmi but i never 'leak' in the bath. But im glad im getting one now. Im hoping for another 35 day cycle. That would be great getting back into the swing of things. Going to try using opks this cycle. When should i start using them...from what day, CD14???


----------



## Jaxvipe

I would probably start on like CD 10 or 12 just incase you do O around the 14th or 15th you would be able to catch the LH surge. I only have one OPK left so im saving it for a while. We get paid on Friday so then i can buy more. My first "real" period after Depo was HORRIBLE. I bleed for like 7 days and 5 out of the 7 were pretty bad. But this last AF i had wasnt too bad but i also had a 5 day LP so the lining hadnt had time to really build up that much. Thats why i am taking B-complex 100 mg this cycle, hopefully it will work its magic! Are you going to start temping Kayleigh?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I was going to but i should have started on the first day. Its just finding a thermometer lol. On ebay you can by a chart, therm and opks for about £7.00. But hubby wants to do the natural thing and let it take its course, so doing temps and stuff feels like im going against his wishes. Which i dont really want to do. hmmmm men lol!!!!!! I think he'll understand teh opks because its pointless not knowing if im even ovulating!!! Periods dont always mean you ovulate so i need to know atleast that!!!!

I stood up in the bath and it reminded me so much of my miscarriage i cried for hours! It was horrible.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh hun I'm so sorry :cry: 

My OH thinks I'm nuts for temping and using opk's but he also just doesnt understand that you cant just have unprotected sex and get pregnant. Its much more complicated then that at times.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Damn DEPO!!!

It should be simpler than this!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello ladies,

How is everybody? Its been an awhile since Ive been in here. I wonder if they will have anything (like a law suit) on the people who made the depo shot? I should never got that shot. It really mess me up and its hard for get dr to check your levels where I live. Its like you have to be dying before they do that. Maybe I need to go back into temp.


----------



## Unic21

Hi there ladies, 

Kayleigh Lou so sorry to hear about your horrible experience, this journey is such a struggle and so emotional without that added :hugs:

Good luck Amy hoping the Clomid helps bring you a 2010 baby :happydance:

As for me - I have bought a thermometer and plan on starting to chart on 1 Jan (still haven't had a proper AF so will just start on day 1 and see what happens) have been doing opks every day and nothing so no chance of a Christmas surprise.:cry: My hormones are all over the place - moods are all over the place, CM all over the place and still five months before the Drs will take me seriously - Aargh!

Trying to remain positive but I was so sure that I'd be pregnant for Christmas it seems unfathomable that there's not even any sign that it's ever going to happen. 

:dust:to everyone - bring on 2010!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Charting is a good way of finding out if anythings happening. I still havent got round to buying my thermometer!!! Still having a period as heavy as my last. I think im on Day 8 now. Im hoping it will stop for Christmas. Theres no inbetween with Depo. You've either got no period or a lifetimes worth in 8days!!!! Hubbys is annoyed that im on my 3rd pack of tampax!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry tmi!!!!!!

Sorry that you havent ovulated yet Unic21. Have you been getting any lines on the opks?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Looks like one of us has had a :bfp:

*Congratulations Lovin it *


----------



## Jaxvipe

I GOT MY ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

Heres a picture of it... its much more sparkly in real life hehe

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/MyRing.jpg


----------



## somedaymama

BEAUTIFUL, jaxvipe! Congratulations!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance:!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!!:happydance:​


:hugs:Sooooooooo Happy For You :hugs:​


----------



## Jaxvipe

thanks ladies =D


----------



## lovin_it

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Looks like one of us has had a :bfp:
> 
> *Congratulations Lovin it *


Thank You so much its been a long emotional struggle. I'm blessed that it only took about 15 months, I had an amazing gynocoligist who took time to listen to my concerns and my thoughts about what I believed was happening...He agreed that I would be more in tune with my body than he would...so together we worked through it.....after a year of waiting until I could get in to see him...

I truely believe it can happen for all you ladies ttc after depo...thanks so much for your support, it means alot!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Unic21

Jax - It's *stunning* you must be so excited:happydance:

Lovin it - :bfp::dance: Yippeee!!!!! You give us all hope - If you don't mind could you give us all a brief outline of your journey, how long it took for your cycles to regulate and how long before conception. For those of us looking from some kind of sign from above to let us know that our bodies will ever get back to normal :growlmad:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im so happy for you Lovin it. I really am! I know that seeing girls getting there :bfp: from this group is a little more special. xxxxx


----------



## lovin_it

Thank you ladies, it means the world.

My Journey...summed up in a nutshell...

First shot of Depo in May 2008...It wore off in August 08 and I was going to try not to have another shot because of how it made me feel...but AF began right away, heavy, and all the time...full month of Aug & Sept. I went back Sept 30, 2008 for another one to stop AF. 

Dec 08 it wore off, began AF before 13 weeks was up....another AF three weeks later and then began AF every 9-14 days in Jan 09. I was bleeding for 5-9 days straight, and my cycles were only 9-14 days long....some months I only was AF free for 1-2 days. It was hard emotionally and physically. I was drained, tired, low iron, felt horrible. I had symptoms of pregnancy all the time, I also thought I was going through an early menopause...I'd wake up soaked in sweat. My moods were all over the place.
It continued through Feb 09, March, April, May. 

 THEN in JUNE I had a horrible month AF all month non-stop...light then heavy...back to light then full force again. I'd say this is the Month it REALLY cleared out of my system....It was like my body was flushing the old yuck out...

During that time if my honey and I bd and I reached orgasm, I would bleed even heavier...(lack of progesterone, & a build up of AF in my uterus)
After that month long cycle of AF in June...July eased up....and periods went to every 14days on the dot...August brought a 14 day cycle heavy bleeding during AF. My cycle was like clock work, but it was just too short...I wasn't Ovulating...

I went to my Gyno in August and told him about my problem. He perscribed me progesterone...(it was called Provera...but it wasn't depo provera) it legthened my cycles by 8 or 9 days..as long as I took it...I was on that for 3 months...then in Oct/Nov when I ran out of the progesterone, my cycles went back to 14 days....

I went back to my gyno and he perscribed clomid. I never had the chance to begin my first round, my periods disappeared and I got pregnant.

I never charted, I just bd often.

So ladies, I'm not sure if any of that info will help you, because I'm not sure why this month was the month..nothing really seemed different, It just happened when I least expected it!!

I kept a journal as well while I was on the journey, I believe it is my signature thingie on here...

I really hope all you wonderful ladies get your :bfp: really soon. After going through the torment of depo, You deserve to be happy. best wishes.


----------



## lovin_it

Congratulations jaxvipe....thats a beautiful ring!! YaY!!


----------



## Unic21

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Sorry that you havent ovulated yet Unic21. Have you been getting any lines on the opks?

No Kayleigh the opks I am using (cheap internet ones so I can keep testing every day) only have the control line - not even any sign of the test line - I have tried a couple of other brands just to check and they had very faint test lines but nowhere near the darkness of the control line. :nope:


----------



## Unic21

lovin_it said:


> My Journey...summed up in a nutshell...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks so much lovin it - even though my experience seems almost opposite (no sign of AF except for the very lightest two days after taking bcps for two weeks) it's so good to know that it can happen when you least expect it! Have a fabulous 8 and a half months babe!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Unic21 said:


> Kayleigh Lou said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that you havent ovulated yet Unic21. Have you been getting any lines on the opks?
> 
> No Kayleigh the opks I am using (cheap internet ones so I can keep testing every day) only have the control line - not even any sign of the test line - I have tried a couple of other brands just to check and they had very faint test lines but nowhere near the darkness of the control line. :nope:Click to expand...

Thats really bizarre. I tried them for a month and it would vary. Id had dark to light light to dark all month which would suggest my body was trying to ovulate but could never get to that DARK AS THE CONTROL line. Im hoping now ive had one 35day cycle that ill be able to ovulate. I have cheap internet opks coming. Hope they arrive before Christmas. 

All this is such a pain. How many months have you een using opks now?


----------



## Unic21

Hi Kayleigh Lou - too right this is a pain!! With my ex I was really unhappy but we got pregnant so easily (the first was a complete accident and the second my first month off the pill) and now I'm with an amazing wonderful man who so deserves to be a father and we can't even start trying (though we practice often ;) )because my body is on pause because of that bloody depo :sad1:

I've been using opks every day for nearly two months now.


----------



## lesleyann

ok quick question does a neg opk with the test line and a faint line under mean my body is trying to do something or am i getting my hopes up considering my depo only ran out on the 11th ?


----------



## Unic21

lesleyann said:


> ok quick question does a neg opk with the test line and a faint line under mean my body is trying to do something or am i getting my hopes up considering my depo only ran out on the 11th ?

Hey Lesleyann, I am definitely no expert but the way I understand it is we should always have some level of lh in our system (what opks test for) but when it 'surges' the level goes way up which triggers ovulation the tests are supposed to identify the surge (with test line as dark as or darker than the control). I think if the colour is atleast changing (darker some days than others) that would mean your body is doing something??


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I think you always have some ovulation hormone in your body so you may always get some faint lines.

I maybe wrong


----------



## lesleyann

well thanks anyway :thumbup: would not no about the colour its the first time i ever pee'd on one :haha: might wait and do another on thursday and see if theres any difference ... not got many though only 19 left now lol 

I thought i would not get a test line and nothing else since that would be a Neg neg if you get that lol...

since we are NTNP as such oh dont no ive got the tests there more for my sanity than anything else to see if my body is fixing it self


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Practising aint always a bad thing :haha:

Its more annoying because doctors put you on this knowing the problems then wont see you till you hit the yr mark. I think its stupid. I remember CLEARLY telling my doctor that i wanted a baby but wanted my body to rest after my miscarriage and he told me DEPO would be perfect.

So infact he lied to me. He knew that i would find it difficult to conceive after it! :cry:

I fell pg with no.1 with a month of sleeping with Hubby (okay i was a naughty little girl) Then fell pg within 3months of having first bubs. Then i came off the pill in Sept 08 and was pg by Dec 08. So i know i can get pg its just this depo reeking havoc. 

Ive been to the doctors so many times and they always tell me, there's nothing we can do untill youve been trying for a yr. Well im sorry but this isnt good enough!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

i completely agree with you Kayleigh! Its so stupid and cruel that the doctors do this to us. We specifically told them i only want a couple months protection to get over the M/C but we want to get pg in 3-4 months. So they give us a the depo shot KNOWING that it will take ALOT longer to get pg after that AND THEN they tell us well, there is nothing we can do for you until after 1 WHOLE YEAR! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....

I use the FRER ovulation tests because i have found that they seem to be the most reliable. Granted they are $20 for 7 tests but they gave me the 1st positive OPK ever and i used the cheapies and i would get a dark line but never as dark or darker than the control line. 

UGH i should've ovulated today but idk if thats going to happen. I took an opk yesterday and it was not even close to being positive so i guess ill have to see what tonights looks like. I have loads of Lotiony CM (sry TMI) and i get conflicting stories on whether or not that it good CM. I have been taking 1000mg of EPO this cycle but it does not seem to have made a difference if anything it has delayed my O time. UGH! So frustrated! I just want my BFP!! lol


CONGRATS AGAIN Lovin_it!!!! you so deserve it! 

:dust: to us! 

Are you ladies doing anything fun for the holidays?


----------



## lesleyann

well i did another opk its addictive lol 

todays was lighter than yesterdays.


Going to baytree tomorrow to see santa :thumbup:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh girls help!!!


Im abit confused

I just got a almost positive opk (as in one shade lighter than the control). But im still on my period??? Does it matter that im still seeing the :witch: . Can i still ovulate????

I am CD 10

I had 7 days of :witch:
then 2 days Clear
Then :witch: this morning. (well more spotting)

I dont know why i did the opk. I suppose just out of curiosity. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## Jaxvipe

You could def ovulate on CD 10.. i did like 3 cycles ago. So the spotting could maybe be ovulation bleeding?? I'd do another OPK today and see if its + or lighter than yesterdays..

FX'd for you!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## honeybee91

Hi all. I am ttc my 2nd child, my first is nearly 8. I went on to depo soon after she was born and came of it November 2008 so was on it quite a long time. My periods came back April 2009 and I am still not pregnant. I took temps for a few months and have used OPK and seem to be ovulating. I am worried that the depo has damaged me and I am never going to get pregnant.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

honeybee91 said:


> Hi all. I am ttc my 2nd child, my first is nearly 8. I went on to depo soon after she was born and came of it November 2008 so was on it quite a long time. My periods came back April 2009 and I am still not pregnant. I took temps for a few months and have used OPK and seem to be ovulating. I am worried that the depo has damaged me and I am never going to get pregnant.

Honeybee,

Hang in there :hugs: You will get your bfp. I know very well what you are talking about. I'm praying every day that i do ov this cycle and have a bfp in Jan.


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

I had the depo shot for 2 1/2 years, it took me exactly 18 months to conceive after the last shot. Docs say it can take the time you had it to conceive so if you had it for a year it could take a year to conceive. Good luck. x


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome honeybee!!! Im so sorry you have had to deal with the evil depo shot. We are always here if you need to rant/vent/ or just talk! 

Hang in there hun i know its hard 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeybee91

Thanks everyone. It is so fustrating and upseting.



XxXBubsXxX said:


> I had the depo shot for 2 1/2 years, it took me exactly 18 months to conceive after the last shot. Docs say it can take the time you had it to conceive so if you had it for a year it could take a year to conceive. Good luck. x

I hope not, I was on it for nearly 7 years.:cry: Nobody told me that it could make ttc hard.


----------



## amy_1234

honeybee91 said:


> Thanks everyone. It is so fustrating and upseting.
> 
> 
> 
> XxXBubsXxX said:
> 
> 
> I had the depo shot for 2 1/2 years, it took me exactly 18 months to conceive after the last shot. Docs say it can take the time you had it to conceive so if you had it for a year it could take a year to conceive. Good luck. x
> 
> I hope not, I was on it for nearly 7 years.:cry: Nobody told me that it could make ttc hard.Click to expand...

Nobody told me either, I know how frustrating it is having to wait!

Anyway girls I am getting +opk's every day of my cycle, what is that about, I am on 100mg of CLOMID and worried that i may be over stimulating.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## somedaymama

Yeah, the doctors present it as being just like the pill, they say if you are even a week late getting the next shot you can get pregnant. I'd like to meet those people...

Doctors should really be required to give accurate information about the long-term effects.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I completely agree with you somedaymama.. its like they use that 1% of Depo users that get pregnant on Depo or 1 week after depo as the majority of women on Depo. Which was have unfortunately come to realize that is not so true. 


So are you ladies doing anything to get your cycles on track/regulated?


----------



## somedaymama

I went on the pill right after coming off of depo, I was not intentionally to regulate my cycles but I think it is the reason I started getting periods right away.

Since TTC, I haven't done anything special. I'm seeing a RE in a couple weeks and hopefully they'll be able to help regulate my hormone levels, which should help regulate my cycles.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance:Welcome to all the new faces. I hope your stay here is short and sweet. :happydance:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:I am sorry to hear that like us you wasnt given the proper information about the depo shot. It really makes my blood boil!!!!!!!!! It a shame noone has sued yet. (im sure there are cases but its been hushed) Depo was actually banned at some point!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

There is light at the end of the tunnel (it maybe a long one) But one of our girls from this group has just got her :bfp: so there is hope!!! :kiss:


I hope you enjoy your stay here with us. Although its very unfortunate circumstances im glad we have a group of girlies who are sooooo nice :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

So i finally got a positive OPK today Fx'd i will ovulate tonight!! Tonight we can BD tomorrow not so much. Going to be at my grandmas house.

Kayleigh did you get a positive OPK yet?


----------



## somedaymama

:yipee: Yay for a positive OPK!! I hope you ovulate tonight. That sounds like a good Christmas present to me!


----------



## honeybee91

I am back on CD1 :cry: Now a year and 2 months since coming of depo.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Got quite a darl opk Christmas Day so keeping my fingers crossed. Theyre now getting lighter. Guna take the for a few more days.....

Hope everyone enjoyed christmas!!!


----------



## somedaymama

yay! :dust:


----------



## kirstenc

Hi guys, I thought I would pop in, as I have been hearing so many stories about Depo that may be coming true, that I am certainly getting very worried now lol

I had my last depo shot in sept 2008. had af in Jan, thought that it was easier than expected, but then nothing til June. af appeared then nothing til sept. af again 4 weeks later, very exited at being regular again, but then had a 14 day cycle. 

af 30th November, next af 14th december. Now I am waiting to Ov. 

As I am pretty irregular I am not sure when or if it will happen lol and I have now been off depo for 12 months (as I was due in dec 08)

any advice or information would be great, as I was put on this by the doc after having my son at 16 and wasnt told that it would have an effect on my fertility (although they did say that it would probably stop my af, I should have guessed from that lol) 

Anyway, thanks in advance girls. x


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies, 
Well I would definitely fit into this category.. The shot has been "out" of my system for a year and 7 months, and I still am yet to see a BFP..I'm WITH you as far as not receiving the proper information.. actually I wasn't really given ANY information except that it was birth control.. and "effective".... I'll say! :( .. The depo shot was the worst decision I ever made in my life, and I was severely thrown off by it. I bled every day for over a year.. saw doctors who told me (there was nothing they could do) and after the first 3 months of bleeding they convinced me that it was normal for some, and if I got the NEXT shot it should stop.. boy do I regret that.. that brought along many more months of misery! Overall I have to honestly say between the non-stop periods.. and being sick alllll the time.. I am holding true to my nickname for the beloved depo.. "the devil shot".... I'm finally back to normal 'kinda' as my periods still come whenever they feel like it.. but at least I'm not sick all the time. So TTC is very complicated. But best of luck to you all :hugs: Here's hoping for plenty of BFP's in 2010!


----------



## lovin_it

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Oh girls help!!!
> 
> 
> Im abit confused
> 
> I just got a almost positive opk (as in one shade lighter than the control). But im still on my period??? Does it matter that im still seeing the :witch: . Can i still ovulate????
> 
> I am CD 10
> 
> I had 7 days of :witch:
> then 2 days Clear
> Then :witch: this morning. (well more spotting)
> 
> I dont know why i did the opk. I suppose just out of curiosity. :dohh::wacko:


I think I had a bit of spotting around the time I ovulated before last period...I spotted on cd 13, 14 .


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance::happydance: IM OVULATING :happydance::happydance: :haha::haha:

Okay sorry for the madness

I though i had a near pos earlier on but this one is REALLY DARK!!!!! And i just checked my last cycle and cd17 i never had sex for four days around that time!!!!! Hopefully hubby aint too tired when he gets home coz im guna pounce on him :haha: 

Welcome to all that have joined i hope your stay is a short and sweet one :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

CATCH THAT EGGY!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im so excited. Something about two dark lines on a test that makes me feel better lol!!!!!!


----------



## kirstenc

I am officially 4dpo!!!

YAY! Hoping that I regulate a bit now (if I dont catch the eggy of course!)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:shrug:*Help???????*:shrug:

Posted in the ovulation test gallery too :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







ov 001.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hmm.. CD 20-CD21 almost look positive to me. But with those internet ones i have a hard time telling.. what CD are u on now?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

cd 21...i thought cd 17 was pos????


----------



## somedaymama

CD 21 looks darker than CD 17 to me.


----------



## honeybee91

I went to see a Dr yesterday and getting a blood test done this week for my throyid levels. Though they are not doing a full hormone blood check as I appear to be Ovulating okay. Though in a few months if nothing they said I may be able to have a scan, I have to keep a chart of all my temps, OPKs , cycles and stuff. August 2008 was when I had my last shot. I was relieved as I thought I would just be told to go away.


----------



## honeybee91

BellaBlu said:


> Hey ladies,
> Well I would definitely fit into this category.. The shot has been "out" of my system for a year and 7 months, and I still am yet to see a BFP..I'm WITH you as far as not receiving the proper information.. actually I wasn't really given ANY information except that it was birth control.. and "effective".... I'll say! :( .. The depo shot was the worst decision I ever made in my life, and I was severely thrown off by it. I bled every day for over a year.. saw doctors who told me (there was nothing they could do) and after the first 3 months of bleeding they convinced me that it was normal for some, and if I got the NEXT shot it should stop.. boy do I regret that.. that brought along many more months of misery! Overall I have to honestly say between the non-stop periods.. and being sick alllll the time.. I am holding true to my nickname for the beloved depo.. "*the devil shot".*... I'm finally back to normal 'kinda' as my periods still come whenever they feel like it.. but at least I'm not sick all the time. So TTC is very complicated. But best of luck to you all :hugs: Here's hoping for plenty of BFP's in 2010!

I agree with you there, I wish I never went on the thing. good luck, hope we get our BFP sooner rather than later.


----------



## lesleyann

still waiting for a period lol no spotting nothing yet... 28days since Depo ran out lol i used to have 28 day cycles bloody shot!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My first period was 3months after the shot ran out. And boy was it a long one!!!!! I started writing down all my spotting, :witch: days since then. I was very regular at 28 days but now im edging towards a 35 day cycle. No complaints tho as long as it regular its all good lol


----------



## honeybee91

i'm cd13 and no O signs yet and cbfm is given my lows. 

my first perid was 5 months after the shot was very heavy! now it is normal.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies! 

Well i am 14dpo and no sign of AF test on 12dpo and it was a :bfn:... But i am going to test again in the morning if AF hasn't gotten me yet. Idk what is going on lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oooo this sounds promising. Most ladies dont get ther :bfp: till :witch: is a few days late!! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I am cd 26

dunno how many days past ov i am coz my opks were confusing me. Im sure cd17 was darkest but on camera cd20-1 was. Which means im either 5dpo or 9dpo.


----------



## kirstenc

well af got me lol so Im out this month on a 25 day cycle, 10 day LP...better than last month which was a 14 day cycle!!


----------



## Unic21

Hello Ladies, I know I haven't been around for a while (had been nothing to tell...)

Kayleigh Lou - I don't want to get your hopes up at all and I wouldn't usually suggest it but maybe you should do a hpt - if your opks keep looking +ve apparently a +ve opk can also be a +ve hpt...

Kirstenc - good luck for your next cycle...

honeybee - I'm also hoping for a January birthday surprise (mine's the 21st) no hope of a bfp by then for me I would be happy for a positive opk :)

AFM - I'm finally having what (so far - and it's still day 1) appears to be a full blown real AF for the first time since depo was supposed to wear off in May 09. I'm trying not to get carried away (by working out that if this is the start of a 'real' cycle and this is CD1 and I do manage to catch the eggy my due date would be around 23 October 2010 ;) )
but I'm just so excited my body seems to have remembered something it's supposed to do... Now just hoping for a +ve opk this month and will start temping tomorrow, at least I have a CD1 to put on the charts :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Sorry :witch: got you Kirstenc. But atleast it looks like your body its getting into a longer more regular cycle. :thumbup:

I wanted to carrying on taking opks but i ran out. Some should be due in the post today but with this snow were getting ill be lucky if it turns up :growlmad: But theres some hpts in with the order. So ill do an opk first and if thats still pos then ill do the hpt. Dont really wana waste them lol. 

Sorry :witch: got you too but to have a start date is always good. :hugs:

:dust: Keeping fingers crossed for all our 2010 :bfp: :dust:​


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies, please keep your fingers crossed for me this month, I am on cd28 now, i had light pinky brown discharge cd26 and 27 but it has completly gone now, my boobs hurt but that is about it, I am soooo excited for next week but trying to keep a level head. I think after 4 years since my last shot and 2 months of clomid, i think we have finally done it.

fingers crossed for a lot of new year BFP'S xxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am 16dpo... and still no sign on AF. I had some weird pinkish cm on 14 and 15dpo and now its turned into more of a yellowish cm. I took a test yesterday morning and it was a :bfn: so idk whats going on

Fx'd for you amy :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

It aint over tilll the :witch: starts singing hun. Everything is looking good so far xxxx


----------



## newbie

Hi there! (wish I'm found this thread sooner!)
I had my first, and only, depo shot in Nov 08 after having a ruptured eptopic and having a tube removed. My bf (who is now my hubby (yay!) ) told me not to get the shot, but I was a total emotional wreck, thought I didnt want anymore children ever after that experience, and wanted to do anything I could to stop that happening again. Well obviously, that was my reaction to the shock of it all, and a few weeks after having the shot I really wished I hadn't. Thought, nevermind, just won't have any more shots.
Well, here I am, still ttc.
Had so many blood tests, GP says I am not ovulating and am in the process of being reviewed for some kind of help to get pregnant. Not sure what this is likely to be for certain, clomid??!
Periods are all over the place, sometimes 7 days apart, sometimes 32. Sometimes bleed for 7 days, sometimes for 2. So frustrating!
And all along I don't know if this is because of the depo, or only having one tube?!
If anyone has any insight, or just anything really to say, please don't hold back!
Many thanks
:dust: to all
xxx


----------



## Unic21

fingers and toes crossed for you amy and jax - Would love to start the new year with some BFPs for the depo girls :thumbup:

Welcome Newbie, this is a very supportive thread of sharing the crap experiences of coming off of depo and celebrating getting the evil drug out of our system hope your stay is short and sweet :hugs:

Kayleigh Lou looking forward to finding out what your new tests have to say when they arrive 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay, :bfn:

And a line on the opks thats the same sorta darkness as the rest. As its not getting any darker i dont think its pregnancy just remaining hormone from ovulating. Shame really coz i could really do with a pick me up. Starting to get to me now as its coming round to my yr date that i m/c. 

And im moving away from my home town so i really wanted to tell ppl b4 i left.

Oh well....

Hey newbie, sorry to hear another victim to the dreaded depo is suffering!! Id love to sue there arses... Hope clomid helps you out. Im not entitled to that yet but ive heard lots of positive stories come from it. Keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

AF finally got me! Im not too down about it because i didnt think that i was preggo's and i just wanted her to come so that we could start trying this cycle. But atleast i had more of a normal cycle .. 32 days.


----------



## amy_1234

af got me girls, I am trying one more month on the CLOMID then going private, this TTC larke is getting me really down damm you depo. 

gud luck to the rest of you this month. xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

So sorry AF got you hun :hugs:

Hopefully the clomid with work for you this month

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Redros3

Wow! Everyone's stories are so much alike!
Here's Mine===
I was on depo for 5 years when I decided to stop. I was supposed to have my last shot Feb 09 but I didn't get it - so my last shot was Nov 08. Soon after my shot ran out - I felt like I had all kinds of preg symptoms. Bloating, sore breasts, nausea, headaches and fatigue. I saw my Dr in Feb 09 and just let him know that I wanted to ttc. He said come back in 6 months if AF isn't back yet. In August 09, my Dr put me on provera to try to trigger AF. When that didn't work, he sent me for an ultrasound. The ultrasound determined that the depo had really prevented a lining from building in my uterus - which is why the provera didn't work. The doctor then prescribed me birth control pills for 3 months to jump start AF. I took them for one month and got AF back. She's been coming every month on time 28 day cycle. I used OPKs this cycle but I didnt have a surge. My Dr said that I need to chart next cycle and then he'll send me to a fertility specialist. Depo provera was great when I needed it but the after effects are aweful.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Redros3~ So sorry to here you were on the evil depo. But so glad that your AF has come back. If you cant get into a fertility specialist for a while maybe you could try taking Soy Isoflavones. They are like natures clomid and you take them the same way that you would take clomid. It is supposed to help you ovulate and/or help you ovulate sooner if you are O'ing late in your cycle. 

Well update on me.. i am on CD6 on my last day of taking Soy. Fx'd that i will ovulate in 5-7 days! Me and OH better get busy!! :rofl: If you look at my chart it seems that they soy is really helping my temps. My temps this cycle pre-O are what my post-O temps have been for the past 4 cycles. So i'm not trying to get my hopes up buy i feel good about this cycle! 

Kayleigh~ Have you tested?! or has the Ugly witch shown her face? :hugs: :hugs: Fx'd for you! 

Newbie~ Maybe look into the Soy as well since your GP says you arent ovulating. I feel that it has helped me alot. Last cycle with soy O'd on CD16 and got to 16dpo which never happens my 2 cycles before that i got to 9dpo and the one after that only 4dpo!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Major cramps as in im bent over. And :witch: showed up this morning. I dont understand. i had faint lines and everything. Im getting so fed up i want to scream. All my pma has gone. I just dont feel like this is ever going to work. 

I feel selfish coz ive only been trying since august, there's millions of women out there who cant conceive and im moaning. :(

God this is hard......


----------



## Jaxvipe

i know exactly how you feel honey :hugs: :hugs: As you know we have only been trying since August too, and it feels like forever. I thought i had renewed PMA this cycle but oh boy was I wrong. I feel like im broken or something. So sorry that the witch got you :hugs: :hugs: Are you going to try anything different this cycle?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I cant really do anything new this cycle. Hubby said i could use opks for one month and if it didnt work he'd rather we just did it 'naturally'. I really dont want to say im throwing the towel in but i just cant be bothered any more. Okay maybe bothered isnt the word im looking for, BUt Depo has made my life a complete misery. Having a baby is supposed to be special, enjoyable. This time round im always stressed. 

Im moving next weekend to a larger property and when i got my 'line' althou premature i started looking at nursery stuff. God how naive am i!?

Why is it men are always like...dont worry theres always next month. Well how many months can they take, coz im at breaking point!!! I think it doesnt help that i dont talk to anyone about this apart from b'n'b coz no one knows were trying again so when something bad happens i cant say anything and i just explode on here


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I know how you feel Lou.

I've been ttc for 2 years now. And I thought this month was my month and AF came 2 days late. I wish there was a lawsuit for the depo. I would have to see a RE in March. So she can do some test on me. To see what's going on.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Could they have not done anything sooner for you diaper butt. 2 years is a long time hun!! And i totally agree about the law suit. In a way theyre stupid because they give you depo knowing it could cause problems. Which in turn is costing them more money in infertility drugs later on???? (applies to the NHS). 
Although its still a few month away you must feel a glimmer of hope at your appointment. Atleast you'l know for defo what your body is and isnt doing and hopefully they cant get it sorted for you xxxxx

Im in a bit of a better mood today. I bled yesterday morning and nothing since. But the pain last night was unbearable. From my hip down it felt like someone was digging a fork into my leg and womb. Just my left side tho. Which is abit weird. Seems to have eased but i still have a dull ache.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Could they have not done anything sooner for you diaper butt. 2 years is a long time hun!! And i totally agree about the law suit. In a way theyre stupid because they give you depo knowing it could cause problems. Which in turn is costing them more money in infertility drugs later on???? (applies to the NHS).
> Although its still a few month away you must feel a glimmer of hope at your appointment. Atleast you'l know for defo what your body is and isnt doing and hopefully they cant get it sorted for you xxxxx
> 
> Im in a bit of a better mood today. I bled yesterday morning and nothing since. But the pain last night was unbearable. From my hip down it felt like someone was digging a fork into my leg and womb. Just my left side tho. Which is abit weird. Seems to have eased but i still have a dull ache.

Kayleigh Lou,

They could of done something sooner. But they didn't because they felt that it was the normal thing. You can't complain to them about the depo shot because they get a defense because they seem like they want to feel that the depo is good and effect BC method. I've tried to get online to search to who i can go for this, and people couldn't help me. Now I'm slow this morning what do(NHS) stands for?

Yes my RE apointment is in a couple of months. But she is seeing me for non-fertility issues. If I ever wanted to see her for infertility then i would have to pay it out of my pocket because my insurance doesn't cover infertility test or apointments/treatments.

I'm glad you are getting better. Tonight AF is ending and then i get this bad stabbing pain on my left side from the cervix up on the left side of my womb. I don't like it..OB told me that i have a cyst on my right ovary that she doesn't see a reason to get concern..But she is concern with my lining being to thick then normal. I wish i never took that shot!

And i guess my journal isn't interesting to people because only one person came in there to reply!

Sorry. I didn't get enough sleep. So if my grammer or my reply doesn't make sense then i'm sorry!


----------



## emz87

just thought id let you know that conceiving after the depo is possible ive been off depo 5 months and have managed to conceive with irregular periods after that stupid jab. Hang in ther girls it is possible!!


----------



## Redros3

Emz -- What was your irregular AF like? how long did you take depo for?


----------



## dottiemad79

hi to all can i join your thread pls as im ttc after having the depo i had my last jab back at the begining of june 09 and ive yet to get my bfp i was having the jab every 9 wks and i didnt have a af on it at all i only got spotting a fewd days before it was due, i had been on it since my son was born in 2006 and i dieced to come off it after me and my dh talked about having another one together as this will be our last child together as i have a 10yr daughter not by my dh and he also has a 10yr daughter not mine and then we have our 3 yr old son together, i havent realy had any problems being on the depo as i did have it after i had my daughter and came of it 7mths before i fell pg with my son back then i had my periods straight away but i was also on the pill i fell pg within a few mths of meeting my dh but it ended in mc but i fell straight away with my son and also it didnt take me long either to fall with my daughter after having it when i was 16 about 8mths
since coming off it this time i have had an af every month, last about 4-5days each and the been coming about every 26-28 days , i had to go tot hte doctrs the other day about me ttc as im diabetic and im insulin dependent about getting more folic acid, and she told me that back in oct 08 when i was rushed in with bad stomach pains that i was diagnosed with cysts in my fallipon tubes which i had always thought i had them on my ovarives as when my af comes i get ready bad cramping just on the left hand side where the problem was, 
i do agree with all that everyone has said about it beening baned as they dont tell you much about it when they sugguest having it i was 16 when they put me on it not knowing much about it i said yes now being 30 i wudnt have it if it was the last thing on earth but all we can do is to keep trying and supporting each other through the trying times after having the depo we and all help with the ups and downs of the emotions that the depo has put us through sorry to go on thanks donnaxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

My cousin how is a certified midwife and nurse practitioner never ever suggests Depo because of our problems. She said it is not very safe to take and that they should really get rid of it. I just hate these doctors that dont listen to you because wait 1 year is the norm. Well 1 year should NOT be the norm! 

Welcome Dottie!!! So glad to have you in our group but so sad you have to be here with us. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GoldButterfly

Hi there, I too am trying to concieve after depo. I had my last injection in May and it ran out in October and I have been trying to concieve since then. At first I ha no periods and now I have irrregular periods/spotting. I wanted to try the ovulation testing kits but I don't understand them. To make me feel worse my best friend (was also our bridesmaid) starting trying to concieve after me fell pregnant straight away and is now 6 weeks pregnant. The depo had ruined my life and also made me put on over a stone in weight. I feel so depressed as I just want a baby so bad. :(


----------



## dottiemad79

im now getting a bit depressed at that ive not concived yet as it didnt take me long with the other 2 my dh says give it time but to me im just not getting any younger, and it all seems that everyone around me is falling pregnant and not me its just so unfair that we try and do the right thing by having the stupid injection to prevent unwanted pregnacies but then when we do want to have another :baby: it just doesnt happen for us (sorry to rant about it) i would really love to have another :baby: this yr but i think its not gonna happen for me i have to go back to the doctors end of march if nothing has happened so see if there is anything she can do to help us along im not holding out much hope but anything is worth a try as they say if you dont ask then you will never know!!!


----------



## emz87

Redros3 said:


> Emz -- What was your irregular AF like? how long did you take depo for?

I took depo for 6months so i had two shots. The day i was due to go back and get another shot july 21 i had af it lasted for a few days and then stopped it was on and off for 28 days 4 days later i came back on august 21 so i figured i had a 31 day cycle Sept came and past no sign of af,Oct came and past no sign of af she finally arrived 12th nov i was expecting her to arrive 12the dec no sign of her again expected her again 12th jan no sign tested and got a bfp!!

I didnt chart or use opk but what i did notice is that on the day that af was due i had period pains at first they confused me as there was no blood but in the end if i felt af pains on the day she was due i counted it as cylce day 1, i did monitor cm and bd around the time where i thought i was oving it seemed to have worked for me good luck in getting yr bfp!!


----------



## Redros3

Congrats Emz!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

A defo congrats emz

hey to all the new faces, hope we can stick together and cheer each other up when needed. :thumbup:

So Af due yesterday and nothing. Still getting my left hand twinges and Saturday night it was unbearable. But managed to survive till today to see if i can get a docs appointment. 

No doubt he'll say but its just another side of Depo. GREAT!!!


----------



## Unic21

Hi to all the newbies, glad to have you here with us but sorry you have to go through the hell that is ttc after depo - My excitement at having AF for the first time since coming off depo (shot was due to wear off end May '09) has just about worn off as absolutely no sign of O - opks still don't even have a second line let alone one that is as dark as the test line and started spotting today and having cramps so looks like a ten day cycle not much chance for a bfp - if AF comes properly I'm going to try Vitex Agnus Castus, see if that helps to sort it out...

Kayleigh Lou - more symptoms of coming off of depo? We should start a list: mine have included weight gain, sore breasts, cramps (with no AF), nausea, mood swings and utter frustration!!!!!](*,)

Thanks Emz for letting us know that there is light at the end of the tunnel, it's good to know there's a chance for us!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Every time i go docs they make a crappy excuse that its a side effect of depo. I got another :bfn: yesterday so i gather im not pregnant and the reason ive not seen af yet is because this cycle is mucked up. 

Ive been told that left side pain (abdominal and my arm) could be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy but as im getting :bfn: the docs prob wont even look into it further. 

Unic21, the nhs is our health service in the UK. Stands for national health service. But its crap. Id rather pay privately. You dont get no help really on it. Just excuse after excuse.


----------



## Unic21

Hi Kayleigh Lou - I wasn't the one who asked about NHS - I used to live in the UK (where I first started on depo :growlmad:) I remember someone asked about NHS but I can't find who it was. Free birth control seemed like such a good deal at the time but I guess when you come off it and are ttc - you'd prefer to pay if it meant getting this horrible drug out of your system. I can tell you it's not much better in Australia though - you have to have been off depo for a year before the drs here will do anything... (four more months for me!)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ah i think it may have been diaper butt who asked what the nhs was. Blonde moment sorry!!!

Okay :witch: turned up today with back up. Its awful. Ive never experienced periods like it in my life!!!! On the pill i had three days of just light spotting. Guess im in for a week of it!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Ah i think it may have been diaper butt who asked what the nhs was. Blonde moment sorry!!!
> 
> Okay :witch: turned up today with back up. Its awful. Ive never experienced periods like it in my life!!!! On the pill i had three days of just light spotting. Guess im in for a week of it!

Hi,

Yes it was me who asked what NHS stands for since i'm not from UK. Sorry for the crazyiness ladies!


----------



## lesleyann

Is it possible to temp with a normal thermometer that has 1 decimal place along as you convert the temp from C to F ?? I ask because i have a normal one and the F ones in boots are like £12 ?

Acording to FF from Temps ive done like this athough i missed a couple of days from a temp rise i could of Ov'd without having a period yet :wacko: despite Neg OPK but CM was watery witch there also taking into account :wacko: Between Cd 34 and Cd 38 :wacko:


----------



## Jaxvipe

do you have a link to your chart lesley?


----------



## lesleyann

Jaxvipe said:


> do you have a link to your chart lesley?

There is not much on it to be honest though lol looks rather prefetic (sp?)i keep forgetting to log in :dohh: I just dont get how it says ive Ov'd when i have only done 4 temps :wacko:

How do i link it ?


----------



## dottiemad79

hi to all well im now thinking that im ov today as ive got some cm really clear and sticky(tmi) and been getting cramps aswell :thumbup: i have been looking up the syptoms on line but not to sure if these are as i dont really understand them as ive never tcc with my other children they just happened so i not sure wot im meant to be looking for this time

good luck to every one tcc and hope every one gets their bfp soon :dust:


----------



## pinkycat

I hav been reading through this thread, that Deop has a lot 2 answer for :nope:

My depo ran out in june and AF finally arrived today, its only taken 7 mths 
Fingers crossed 4 BFPs for us ladies x x


----------



## gumb69

how are you doing? x


----------



## dottiemad79

hi everyone hows all doing well i went to doctors on friday for some advice and *tmi* she gave me an internal and said everything looks ok, she even thinks im ovulating at the min due to the amount of cm im got which is very sticky so fx we are :sex: at the right time now 
me and dh have had a chat about once we get :bfp: that hes going to go and have the snip as we dont want any more after this one as ive got diabetes and im insulin dependent so me going to be sterlised is a long process due to the diabetes 
i would never recommend anyone to have the depo injection if they havent thought it through and also if they are thinking about having a baby in the near furture, it should be banned from the market as it so messes up with your system and also your brain 
good luck to everyone tcc loads of :dust: to you all and hope everyone gets their :bfp: soon


----------



## Unic21

Dottiemad - how exciting for you - get to it :sex: girl and catch that eggy :happydance:

Lesley Ann - I do think a thermometer that has a read out to one decimal place even in degrees C is fine for charting as long as it is an accurate one.

Welcome Pinky cat - sounds like you and I are in about the same boat - my depo was supposed to have run out at the end of May '09 and I had my first :witch: on 8th of Jan - then she came back (with vengence) on the 20th just when I was hoping to O - I have been doing opks nearly every day (except for when the witch was visiting) and haven't had a positive one yet!

Hoping this last AF is the one to kick me off. I am trying Vitex to help get things moving, and ordered another 50 opks from the IC site. If no positives by the time these run out - I am off to pound down the drs door!

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## travkar

:bfp:Hi all! New here, hubby and I recently decided to TTC. I was on Depo for 7 years, and then switched to the pill about 7 months ago. Does anyone have any experiences with switching to the pill after depo and getting pregnant after coming off the pill? I had very regular periods while on the pill, so I'm hoping that it's kick started my system so I can have a :bfp: soon!


----------



## BabyDeacon

hi girls! i am a TTC after depo Girl Depo ran out april last year 2009,,TTC since june of last year,, today i had some bleeding heavy this morning and nothing as i write but deffo having pains! my cousin said it could be implantation,, dont know how she came to that conculsion but ill leave her to it,, i have a scan on saturday to make sure things are ok,, not sure wether to go for it of not?


----------



## Jaxvipe

welcome BabyDeacon! How many DPO are you? fx'd!!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi to every one how are we doing???
well im definty sure i ovd on the 20/21 jan im now 6/7dpo been getting very mild cramps and feeling sick , also feeling bloated and my (.)(.) are starting to ache and hurt a bitso im not sure wots going on yet but af is due to arrive next wed 3rd jan as i have 25 day cycles we have now been trying ttc since june 09 never really felt the way i have for the last few days since coming off the depo so fxd i hopefully get my :bfp: soon im goona hold out testing until next wk end 
:dust: :dust: :dust: to every one


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Dottie! Well i am ok, Im alittle down because i dont think i O'd yet.. which is very unlike me... UGH i hate depo.. Good Luck testing! Keep us updated :dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Baby Deacon!!!!!!!!!!! Dont i know you from somewhere :haha::haha:


Okay i feel like utter crap. My ticker says cd10 but that could be totally wrong as im majorly confused with this cycle and whether it could even be a new cycle. :cry:

My back is killing me and my neck is so sore. Hubby has found a new way of sleeping. He'll cuddle up to me but put his arm under my pillow causing me PAIN in the mornings!!! I will resort to sleeping on the sofa if he doesnt stop :dohh:

House is looking better but im bored of living outta boxes!!! Got my new kitchen arriving soon courtesy of the council so hopefully itl look more like home soon :happydance:

Keep up the good vibes girls, our time has gotta be soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Redros3

Hi girls!
Sorry for not posting for so long - just haven't had much to post. I've been waiting for CD 1 so I can't start charting - since my Dr said he needs to see my temps before we can "take the next step". I've had -OPKs and I'm now on CD 39. I had 1 day of heavy mid cycle bleed on CD 17 which I've never had before. 

Jax - where do you get the Soy?


----------



## Unic21

Hi Ladies,
Just thought I'd pop in and say hi and find out if there was any (hopefully) good news???

Nothing here - still haven't seen a positive opk - but have started charting to at east have a record - if no O for another month I'm back off to the doc.

How is everyone else going out there? BTW just for a quick rant - I am so sick of other people who have been on the pill, marena, implanon etc. saying how they know after they came off their birth control it could take a while to get their cycles back - or better still "you know every body is different maybe you just take longer to get pregnant..." I DON'T take long to get pregnant I have two children both conceived in the first cycle off of the pill - DEPO is different to EVERY other form of birth control I even read a magazine article that said the ONLY form of birth control shown to have ongoing effects on your fertility is depo... (I only wish someone had written that article a couple of years ago!!) Sorry ladies I know the YOU all know this just felt I had to let it out!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Rant away Hun. I too feel the same. I have two wonderful daughters and am still with the same Man so i know i can conceive. :cry: I conceived within 3 months of coming of the pill. 

Stupid twisted Depo has really mucked up my body. i wish i hadnt listened to anyone after my miscarriage and i just tried again straight away. The who knows where id be now. Probably pregnant! :shrug:

Its now coming up to month six and nothing. Some stupid lines on an opks that seem to not follow any regular pattern at all. I really feel for all the women out there who are struggling to conceive. :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

i read something intresting before about Temps, after depo your temp will be higher as an almost after Ov high temp slowly it will come back down to normall temp..

I cannot remember the Temps themselfs but will have a look in a bit to see if i can find it again :thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

i have my chart from going off of depo i can post a picture of it so you guys can see the decline in temp..


----------



## lesleyann

Jaxvipe said:


> i have my chart from going off of depo i can post a picture of it so you guys can see the decline in temp..

id love to see it hun i have no idea what to expect in temps and i cannot seem to find the temps i saw online about Depo


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Looks like im back to CD1 again

Im so angry right now


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello,

Has anybody find a way to do a law suit on Depo?


----------



## lesleyann

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anybody find a way to do a law suit on Depo?

i think the only way is if you was never given leaflets to read or told anything about it but then i think you would have to go after the person who Gave you the Depo first rather then the makers.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

lesleyann said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Has anybody find a way to do a law suit on Depo?
> 
> i think the only way is if you was never given leaflets to read or told anything about it but then i think you would have to go after the person who Gave you the Depo first rather then the makers.Click to expand...

Lesley

The hosptial who pressured me to take it since they wanted me to get on some type of BC(even though ) at that time i wasn't sexually active. Was the place i was looking at to sue. I do not recall getting a leaflets or something to read before taking the shot. I do remember signing a form that shows they gave me the shot, but it wasn't anything that states that the shot will cause problems with feritity or if there is a problem that they(the hospital) is not responsble for it. And i do read things before i sign and i know for a FACT it has nothing about that. Just to say they gave me that shot.

But then again(not trying to start a debate) why not go after the makers since a lot(NOT ALL) having issues with this after taking the shot


----------



## lesleyann

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Has anybody find a way to do a law suit on Depo?
> 
> i think the only way is if you was never given leaflets to read or told anything about it but then i think you would have to go after the person who Gave you the Depo first rather then the makers.Click to expand...
> 
> Lesley
> 
> The hosptial who pressured me to take it since they wanted me to get on some type of BC(even though ) at that time i wasn't sexually active. Was the place i was looking at to sue. I do not recall getting a leaflets or something to read before taking the shot. I do remember signing a form that shows they gave me the shot, but it wasn't anything that states that the shot will cause problems with feritity or if there is a problem that they(the hospital) is not responsble for it. And i do read things before i sign and i know for a FACT it has nothing about that. Just to say they gave me that shot.
> 
> But then again(not trying to start a debate) why not go after the makers since a lot(NOT ALL) having issues with this after taking the shotClick to expand...

in that case i think if you are going to try and sort something i think you should start at the hospital and work your way on to the makers by getting the hospital to admit they gave you something you new nothing about and that they no there are huge problems with the Depo will stand alot better when you go after the makers since there would be a hospital backing up what you say.

:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

lesleyann said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Has anybody find a way to do a law suit on Depo?
> 
> i think the only way is if you was never given leaflets to read or told anything about it but then i think you would have to go after the person who Gave you the Depo first rather then the makers.Click to expand...
> 
> Lesley
> 
> The hosptial who pressured me to take it since they wanted me to get on some type of BC(even though ) at that time i wasn't sexually active. Was the place i was looking at to sue. I do not recall getting a leaflets or something to read before taking the shot. I do remember signing a form that shows they gave me the shot, but it wasn't anything that states that the shot will cause problems with feritity or if there is a problem that they(the hospital) is not responsble for it. And i do read things before i sign and i know for a FACT it has nothing about that. Just to say they gave me that shot.
> 
> But then again(not trying to start a debate) why not go after the makers since a lot(NOT ALL) having issues with this after taking the shotClick to expand...
> 
> in that case i think if you are going to try and sort something i think you should start at the hospital and work your way on to the makers by getting the hospital to admit they gave you something you new nothing about and that they no there are huge problems with the Depo will stand alot better when you go after the makers since there would be a hospital backing up what you say.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll try that thanks :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :flower:
I have a question. the dreaded depo ran out in june, then no Af till 23 jan but only 3 days of light flow. Do you think that counts as cd1? 
Im so pissed off, i so wish i didnt have that awfull depo.
:hugs: to u all x x


----------



## lesleyann

So FF thinks i should of Ov'ed between CD 36-47 CD54 I had pink/ish discharge after Sex, today CD56 Had a tiny bit of brown discharge.

CD's go from the day my depo ran out 11th December.

Only started Temping CD34 at around 11am which my temps after light activty are lower than my resting temp which is weird CD40 i started temping straight after aking :wacko:

Lowest Temp was 96.62 Highest is 98.42... 

CD 34 11am 96.62
CD 35 11am 97.52
CD 39 11:40am 98.06
CD 40 8:40am 98.24
CD 41 8:40am 97.16
CD 42 8:40am 97.88
CD 43 8:50am 98.24
CD 46 8:25am 97.7
CD 47 8:25am 98.06 
CD 48 8:45am 98.06
CD 49 8:20am 97.88
CD 50 8:10am 98.06
CD 53 8am 97.88
CD 54 8:30am 98.24
CD 55 8:05am 98.06
CD 56 8:20am 98.42

Reason there gaps is i had huge lay ins... Now i dont think i did ov im not lucky enough to but wondered what anyone thought of the temps ive been having ?


----------



## Unic21

Hi ladies, 
Hope you're all hanging in there - I still have no signs of O and up to CD 19 (used to have spot on 28 day cycles with O around CD14 - only know this because DD2 was conceived on cd14 on my first cycle off the pill last time). OPKs all negative and temps are all over the place but not enough to indicate anything really. 

Pinkycat I'd think of it as CD1 it gives you something to start recording from, an idea anyway (it didn't work for me as AF come back again about CD15 - but I remember my flow after coming off the pill was really light and short and I still got UTD at CD14 so it's possible :) )
sorry lesleyann - I have no idea about temps - FF seems pretty reliable though so keep thinking positive :)

babydust to everyone - maybe some valentines day surprises?


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing, has anybody managed to get a BFP yet?

My AF is due on tuesday and i really hope this is my month. 

praying for everyone xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Lesley~ the ones that you took at 11am i would discard. You have to take your temp at the around the same time everyday. By the looks of your other temps i would say that you probably havent O'd yet. But who knows Fx'd! Try putting them into a chart on Fertilityfriend it really helps to see a pattern.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread, and I've not read the whole thing. I just wanted to say that I was on Depo for about 6/7 years...
I had my last shot in *July 2008*. My periods came back in *December 2008*, but were very irregular, so I went on the bcp for a couple of months to try and regulate them. I stopped the bcp in *February 2009*, and I got my bfp a couple of weeks ago :)
I just wanted to let you know that there is hope. I know it feels like a really long journey, without hope, sometimes. I wondered if I would be able to get pregnant at all.
I hope you don't think I'm being patronising at all; I just wanted to share my story with you.
xxx


----------



## Unic21

Thanks Iloveshoes!! You are definitely not gatecrashing we are happy to hear any success stories around here - good to know there is light at the end of the tunnel. Congratulations on your BFP and good luck for the next eight months!!


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi ladys, i only stupidly had the one depo shot because i was terrefied after the loss of my princess....now damn it im on cd 35...no hope and i want to sob :cry:...hoping to try and squeeze some pennys for some agnus castus and im drinking rasberry leaf tea 3 times a day......I WANT MY WITCH!!!!!! stupid docs.....sorry to rant :cry:


----------



## somedaymama

Aww don't apologize for the rant, I think most of us feel the same way after taking that stupid depo!! :hugs:


----------



## 4everhopefull

just been doing some research online and found that blue cohosh is very hard to get hold off for a reason as it can have some serious side effects a good alternative to try and regulate the witch is parsley tea which is alot safer,

dont worry i have checked, checked and checked again that im not pregnant :) well actually checked 5 times


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

Hi ladies! I was on Depo from February '09 to October of '09 and my A/F came Jan 25 of this year, due to a chemical pregnancy. :( I ovulated about 2 1/2 months after getting off Depo. I know they say that patience is a virtue, but its one that I lack, which is why I can relate to you ladies. Just keep your chin up. Pretty soon all of us will have our BFPs!! :) :) I'm hoping for my February baby and I want to give everyone LOTS of baby dust to succeed as well! How is everyone doing with their cycle situations? Any improvements? This is my first month actually tracking my BBT and cycle, so I'm not sure how long my cycles will be. Hopefully as regular as they were before Depo. :S


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning Ladies,

Im really confused. I keep having morning bleeds. Brown blood just one lil gush in the mornings every now and again. Its mucked me right up. My last proper :witch: was 14th December. I dont know whether to count these bleeds as cd1 or just carry on from my last proper cycle. :shrug::shrug:

Its also been one year since i miscarried my baby at 11 weeks. So today is extra tough. It seems like hubby has forgotten too :cry::cry:


----------



## Unic21

Kayleigh big :hugs: to you. 

I have no idea about the bleeds though surely after this long your system should have started to settle down - have you seen a dr again recently? I know they are pretty bloody useless but surely when your cycles are as up the creek as yours have been they must be able to do something!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi well the witch got me on the 6th feb so im now hoping that everythings back to normal after the depo injection, now on the 6th cycle of ttc so fingers crossed this month everything is going in the right direction now 
today i think im having some ov signs of back ache and also cramping in the front have started to temp this month and also checking cm so im hoping we catch the little eggy soon, just to try and take my mind off ttc i have been looking for a new puppy to try and make sure im not obsessing about ttc which hopefully he will be here in 4 wks adding more to my growing family 
thanks donna


----------



## lesleyann

Still no period on day 71 off depo lol 

Temp seems to be dropping if that means anything 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/221e5d


----------



## kitjos

Hi, just want to give you ladies some good news that will hopefully put your spirits up..
My last Depo injection was Sept 09 and i started my 1st period yesterday! I was getting despirate to have my period and thought i would have to wait untill end 2010 untill i have one, but the other night i had major cramps (was in alot of pain!) and i was thinking what on earth is happening in my uterus!! Then the morning after i woke up with same pain but was slightly settled, then felt a gush at work so ran to the toilet and there was blood! Sorry if TMI but it started off dark brown but now turning redish with lots of clots.
I used AC for approx 2 months but stopped end dec time so i dont think i can put it down to that, but i have been drinking japanese green tea daily and going for odd walks at night. 
This post isnt meant to rub my excitement in anyones faces, i just want you to be happy with your bodies and be patient - it WILL happen but keep your spirits high and try not to get down. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies,

just been reading some of the posts. i carnt believe how many ppl the depo injection has made trouble for when no longer having the injection and hoping for their af to arrive. i had the depo for a year last had injection on sept 2007 and af didnt arrive till aug 2009!!! carnt believe how long it takes to get bk to normal to ttc... i think more awarness should be made about the depo injection ...glad to here others are getting back on track


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello Girls,

Another cycle started for me. Hubby has said im allowed to temp. Just so i can get the jist of what is going on. Still really angry with Depo. Been nearly 7 months of trying now. And its beginning to get to me.

Registering wit a new doctor soon, so hopefully theyl be able to shed some light on what is going on from my temps etc 

How is everyone else???


----------



## Unic21

Hi ladies,
Just thought I'd drop in and let you know what I'm up to... tried temping but it's so hard to do it at the same time every morning with children that sometimes have you up in the night and remembering to do it - really I'm just rubbish and can't get organised!

Also remember I got all excited about finally having a period - that was short lived - I've now had four periods in two months!!!! It seems I have AF more often than I don't now, seems crazy to remember a time when I was hoping so much for AF to come!!!

The good news is I have a new doctor and she is being really proactive - she was great to talk to and made me feel like I wasn't going nuts after all, we did agree though to give my body two more months to sort itself out naturally before we try any drugs but in the mean time she is doing every test under the sun for me to make sure everything is ok... I'm going back to see her again in two weeks to go over the results of the first lot of tests and to plan the next ones - she's already said she'll schedule a 21 day ovulation test (if and when my cycles stretch out that long). I know she hasn't physically given me anything to change what's happening I feel like she is taking charge of the situation to at least work out what the situation is so I'm feeling a bit better.

Kayleigh Lou - hope temping this month will help find that eggy for you good luck:hugs:


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies,

I don't come on here very often anymore! But i always stop on this page to see if we have had any success stories. Well I still don't have any good news unfortunatly it will be 5 years in may since my last injection and still no BFP. This morning my friend anounced she was pregnant after 1 month of trying so i am feeling preety frustrated right now.

I really don't know what to do anymore, Do i just give up and get used to the fact that this is probebly never going to happen for me or do i stay postive. I just don't know anymore and men don't really understand how you feel no matter how hard they try so i feel completly on my own.

Really hope at least 1 of us get a BFP this month gud luck ladies. xxxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I have a chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko::flower::winkwink::thumbup::coffee::blush::happydance::dohh::hugs:

Finally i get to temp chart opk till my hearts content!!! Well as long as i don't tell hubby anything! :dohh:


JAXVIPE WHERE ARE YOU????????????? :shrug: Ive not seen you in ages :cry:


----------



## mzcurvyuk

hi am new here, am ttc num 2, was on the depo had only 1 shot in sept was ment to have next 1 in dec but didnt get it, still had af while on it but light had a af in jan n think am on 1 now but still v light, never thought id hear my self say i wana heavy af again but i do! lol

feelin so broody atm just wana get preg!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

mzcurvyuk said:


> hi am new here, am ttc num 2, was on the depo had only 1 shot in sept was ment to have next 1 in dec but didnt get it, still had af while on it but light had a af in jan n think am on 1 now but still v light, never thought id hear my self say i wana heavy af again but i do! lol
> 
> feelin so broody atm just wana get preg!


Welcome Mzcurvyuk! :flower:

Plenty of Depo stories in here hun. Unfortuently more bad than good. But we're hoping to change that!! Hoping for lots of :bfp: this month!!!!!

Im Kayleigh, 24 and on month 7 of TTC. In those 7 months i've had 3 periods. This will be my first month of temping and using opks together. Hubby didnt really like me doing temping but has given up with me ear bashing him each month. I think even he thought we'd be pregnant by now. 

I hope your stay is a short and sweet one. Ladies in here are lovely and are always willing to help :hugs:


----------



## mzcurvyuk

aww thank you, hope you get what you want soon xxx


----------



## GoldButterfly

My depo ran out in October 2009 and I've been TTC since then. At first I had no AF then AFs were really irregular then I had AF for 19 days!! in January 2010 which stopped when the doc prescribed me a 10 day course of norethisterone. I then had what I can describe as a normal AF on February 8th 2010 lasting 5 days and was exactly like how they were before depo. Hopefully this is a good sign. Fingers crossed that when I test on March 8th 2010 I get my BFP. I will probably test leading upto then as I want my BFP so bad! I can't wait any longer. Especially when my best friend is 12 weeks pregnant tommorow and her scan is the day my AF is due. She got pregnant the month she started trying, which was after me! 
FINGERS CROSSED for my STICKY BEAN and MR STORKY. Please come visit me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzcurvyuk

aww hope it happens 4 u soon x


----------



## Unic21

Hi everyone and welcome mzcurvyuk,
to recap, I have two daughters. After my first (8yrs old now) was born (in the UK) I went on depo I must admit I loved it, no AF and I had no problems with losing weight or headaches or any of the other bad side effects some girls have. For some reason after my second injection - when I went back for my third - the dr said that there was a shortage or something and put me on the pill. I then moved back to Oz where depo isn't really that popular so just stayed on the pill until I wanted to ttc my second daughter, which I did no problems on my first cycle off the pill (she's 4yrs old now) after I had her I tried implanon - which sent me loopy and I had constant spotting so I had them remove it and asked for depo (big mistake!) My husband and I split up about three years ago and I met my now husband and we got married in May last year (about a week after my last shot of depo was supposed to wear off). I had my first AF in Jan this year, they have been very irregular since then, between 12 and 24 day cycles, and I haven't ovulated yet (been doing opk's almost every day for almost three months).

My hubby was pretty laid back at first saying it will happen when it happens, but he's starting to get a little worried - He's 40 and I'm 34 so we're on a bit of a time line here and have decided if it doesn't happen by the end of this year we are going to be happy with our two girls (they live with us 95% of the time). 

I'm hoping that we get a BFP by our first anniversary but I'm not particularly optimistic. I have just started seeing a really good dr though who's doing lots of blood tests and is going to do ovulation testing at CD21 this cycle - she says we'll give my body two more months to sort itself out, and so she can monitor me before starting any kind of treatment - she wants to make sure the depo is out of my system before adding more hormones to the mix!

Wow I'm rambling today!! 

Good luck for the 8th GB and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone :flower:


----------



## amy_1234

Unic21 said:


> Hi everyone and welcome mzcurvyuk,
> to recap, I have two daughters. After my first (8yrs old now) was born (in the UK) I went on depo I must admit I loved it, no AF and I had no problems with losing weight or headaches or any of the other bad side effects some girls have. For some reason after my second injection - when I went back for my third - the dr said that there was a shortage or something and put me on the pill. I then moved back to Oz where depo isn't really that popular so just stayed on the pill until I wanted to ttc my second daughter, which I did no problems on my first cycle off the pill (she's 4yrs old now) after I had her I tried implanon - which sent me loopy and I had constant spotting so I had them remove it and asked for depo (big mistake!) My husband and I split up about three years ago and I met my now husband and we got married in May last year (about a week after my last shot of depo was supposed to wear off). I had my first AF in Jan this year, they have been very irregular since then, between 12 and 24 day cycles, and I haven't ovulated yet (been doing opk's almost every day for almost three months).
> 
> My hubby was pretty laid back at first saying it will happen when it happens, but he's starting to get a little worried - He's 40 and I'm 34 so we're on a bit of a time line here and have decided if it doesn't happen by the end of this year we are going to be happy with our two girls (they live with us 95% of the time).
> 
> I'm hoping that we get a BFP by our first anniversary but I'm not particularly optimistic. I have just started seeing a really good dr though who's doing lots of blood tests and is going to do ovulation testing at CD21 this cycle - she says we'll give my body two more months to sort itself out, and so she can monitor me before starting any kind of treatment - she wants to make sure the depo is out of my system before adding more hormones to the mix!
> 
> Wow I'm rambling today!!
> 
> Good luck for the 8th GB and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone :flower:

Hi, 

reading your history if i were you i would go back on the pill again which should regulate your cycles, if still no luck try clomid which will stimulate your ovaries and induce ovulation.

Gud luck xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies,

Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I hope within the next few days i will be posting a BFP on here. I am 1 day late so far and suffering from back and tummy ache, I really hope this is my month!

How is everyone getting on have we had any BFP's recently?????

XXXXX


----------



## Unic21

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Good luck Amy, fingers and everything else crossed for you - we would love to see a BFP!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey there ladies

Hope all is well

Can anyone take a look at my chart please. Im so confused


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies AF got me again this month :( so i am back on the CLOMID again. I can't believe what DEPO has done to me I am so unhappy at the moment there is so much pregnancy around and everyone i know seems to have children, when is it going to be my turn????

Praying for my BFP this month baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Unic21

Oh *Amy* - so sorry that AF got you - I am the same I have about 8 friends who are pregnant at the moment (none of whom had even heard of depo lucky sods) I am truly happy for each and every one of them but it is so hard every time it doesn't happen for me. Big :hugs: for you I hope this is your month and the clomid does the trick.

*Kayleighlou* I'm so sorry I know absolutely nothing about charting so can't help you at all - it does seem like it's not following a pattern but I have no idea what it means. 

AFM - Got my blood tests back - dr seems really happy with them all and says my hormone levels are normal so (theoretically) I am no longer affected by depo. If no joy by end of May we will start clomid or something... I'm trying to stay positive I know the waiting is hard but once it happens I know all the stress of these last ten months will be a vague memory lost in the joy and excitement (probably why no one ends up sueing the depo makers because it takes so long and once you do get utd you forget the stress and constant disppointment of the time that it affected you).

Keep your chins up everyone - this is our time early 2011 babies for us all 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDeacon

no af and :bfn: 2 days late! CD32 atm


----------



## lesleyann

all ive got so far is some more brown discharge :dohh:


----------



## Unic21

I'm at the other end now AF for two and a half weeks out of four and spotting on at least three or four of the off days :shrug:


----------



## lesleyann

brown spotting now turning into red


----------



## honeybee91

I have been of depo now since november 2008, been having periods since April 2009. I am worried about what it has done to me.:wacko:


----------



## Unic21

:wave:Hi Honeybee,
Welcome to our little group hope you get your bfp soon, we're all at different stages of getting the depo out of our systems and hoping for bfps, at this stage I'd be almost excited if anyone here got one as I would be for myself ... almost :winkwink:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Welcome HoneyBee


:witch: got me AGAIN

8 Months of blank tests. Im so Angry right now.

This cycle was 38 days. Theyre getting longer!!!!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello Ladies,

It's been a while since i've been in here! Well i choose to come back on the TTC boat and start sailing again lol. I was on a break for a while, so i said let me get back on since I'm seeing a RE now.


----------



## somedaymama

Hey all! I've posted here a few times, I was on depo for a year from May 2007 to May 2008. I then went on the pill (ortho tri cyclen lo) for four months before starting TTC.

Well, it took 17 months, but I finally got a BFP! It's super early but I'm praying it sticks! 

The evil depo messed my hormones very badly, I only ovulated every few months, but if I got a bfp all of you can too!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance: Congratulations :happydance:​
I love it when people from this thread get their :bfp:

Its a lil more exciting for them :hugs::hugs:

Healthy and happy nine months :flower:


----------



## lesleyann

Still red, more than spotting but i would not say enough to class as light IDK lol


----------



## honeybee91

somedaymama said:


> Hey all! I've posted here a few times, I was on depo for a year from May 2007 to May 2008. I then went on the pill (ortho tri cyclen lo) for four months before starting TTC.
> 
> Well, it took 17 months, but I finally got a BFP! It's super early but I'm praying it sticks!
> 
> The evil depo messed my hormones very badly, I only ovulated every few months, but if I got a bfp all of you can too!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations, I hope your pregnancy goes well. :)


----------



## Shelly4John

Im fairly new to these forums as you can see by my posts, and im really glad i came across this thread .... now what im about to tell you all please dont get alarmed i have read most of the thread but it was very long so skipped quite a few posts but i do get what your all going on about. From what i can gather everyone reacts and has differnt time scales to get back to normal and i feel im a VERY rare case.

I had the depo injection after my son was born he was my second child and planned by me not my now x husband lol i had the coil removed and fell very easily but as i didnt like the coil and always forgot to take my pills doc suggested the depo i had them every 3 months and only had 3 ( 9 months worth ) i stopped the injection after reading stories on the internet that they can make you infetile. I never took ANY other form of contaception after the depo and i have NEVER fell pregnant even when i wasnt trying my periods have never really been right since i would go for months without one thinking i was pregnant every other month i got to the stage were i actualy wanted a baby.

This is were it gets alarming i have NEVER taken any form of contraception after depo for 16+ years and i am still not pregnant been trying now on and off for that many years 

depo really screws u up and i agree totaly it should be banned.

Im now 40 years old and time is not on my side my periods are still irregular and i have been to docs and he says im still overlating but im not so sure i have re married now and my OH is 26 hes never had children and me and him would love to have our own child although he constantly says to me he would rather have me than a child it still makes me very sad


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey there,

Sorry you have had to wait so long for that :bfp: Have you only had ovulation tests? I mean 16 years and only one test. Id be bugging that doctors. Sounds like there could be an under lying reason. 

I tried with a previous partner b4 depo and i didnt get pregnant for two years. My docs said that some people just dont gel well.

I met my now husband and was pregnant within a month!!! 

Im not saying this could be your situation but i defo get onto the docs to find out a cause and maybe get out on clomid to help you out. The fact that you are still irregular from depo should raise enough alarms with the doctors to do something!

Fingers crossed you get that MUCH WANTED AD DESERVED (after 16yrs!!!) :bfp:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :flower:
I had my last depo in april last year and it wore off in august, since then no af untill jan 26 when i had 3days of light bleeding then a proper af on 5march for 5 days. Last week on CD28 i started having pink CM, only a small amount on and off for a few days. Went to docs, she said it might be the evil depo coming out of my system but she wasnt really sure. Have any of you ladies had anything like this? Im getting really worried :cry: 
:hugs: to you all 
chrissie xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Aaaah Hey Ladies!! 

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry I have been gone for so long i just needed a break. I was getting too obessed and stressing over TTC that i just had to step away. 

As you can see nothing has happened yet for me. As soon as I thought i was getting back to normal last cycle was anovulatory! GRRRRR im just so tired of this. 

How is everyone doing???? I missed you guys


----------



## Unic21

Hi Jax welcome back we've missed you :hugs:

Not much has changed here I am coming up to 11 months since depo was supposed to wear off - AF came back in January - I got very excited thinking everything was going to be ok but no sign of ovulation yet and I've gone from no AF to bleeding nearly every day - I'm getting about three or four days off a month - it gets lighter and heavier but doesn't seem to stop - went back to my gp who did a full work up including smear test (took three attempts as I had to keep re-booking because it can't be done while bleeding) and it has come back "low grade pre cancerous" so now I have to go to a gyno for a colposcopy (sp?) and have been told we have to stop ttc until that's been done Aaaaarrgghh ](*,) The dr tells me the "inter menstrual" bleeding could be related to the pre cancerous cells and not to do with the depo so I have no idea what's going on... 

Sorry for the self indulgent rant - pinkycat I wanted to say I have had similar irregular bleeding but went off on a bit of tangent - I will let you know what the gyno has to say, my appointment is for the end of the month


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

*JAXVIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Ive missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


Well nothing here either! :shrug: So annoyed right now!! But hey never mind. Taking pregnacare and charting but thats all. Charts dont look like anythings happening to be honest :dohh: 

Unic: I have a CIN2 smear result, which i think it classed a moderate changes to the cervix area. Or 2/3 of abnormal cells. I had a colposcopy and those results showed the same. I was told to go back for a check up smear 6months later. Which i did on Tuesday. I asked my nurse if i had to stop TTC. She said that if i waited until my results would be clear through treatment i could be waiting years. SOO i could carry on TTC and theyd do treatment after i had the baby (if i ever fall pg!!!). So hopefully once youve had you colposcopy you'll be back to TTC regardless of the result :hugs::hugs:

Jax, what is anovulatory? Good to have you back! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Jax, what is anovulatory? Good to have you back! :hugs::hugs:

well, I'm not Jaxvipe, but anovulatory means a cycle without ovulation. Here is one of my temp charts that was anovulatory (about a year and a half after my last depo shot wore off).
 



Attached Files:







temps.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm so sorry to hear that Unic, hopefully everything will work itself out. :hugs: :hugs:

Not much has changed for me just trying to not think about TTCing as much because then i get all depressed and stressed out. 

Congrats somedaymama!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Unic21 - My gp did a smear aswell (was due 1 anyway) cos of the bleeding and mine came back normal but she said if the bleeding happens again i still need a coloscopy (sp) Im sorry your going through this aswell :hugs:

well af got me this morning so here goes another month for me :shrug:

chrissie xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im out girls :cry:

Just been told i have severe dyskaryosis. Hosp wants me in within two weeks for a colposcopy and treatment. 

Hope to be back soon :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry honey. :hugs: 

Keep us updated so we know how you are doin


----------



## Unic21

So sorry Kayleigh:hugs: hope everything goes well and you can get back to ttc as soon as. My Colposcopy is Thursday - nervous but hoping it offers some answers to what's happening - DH is having his swimmers tested this week as well - sure it's not a problem with him (there is no sign that I have ovulated since going off depo yet) but might as well have our bases covered for when (if) my body decides to sort itself out.

Thinking of you Kayleigh - and I'm with Jax, make sure you keep us updated!


----------



## Mrs_Negs

Hey...Sorry to just bash in.

My Depo's only just ran out on the 5th April. I've been spot bleeding nearly everyday from about 4 weeks after getting the jab. I'd love to try for a baby but would love even more for AF to just go back to normal so i know where i'm at.

I have an appointment at the family planing on the 21st of May to discuss going on a BCP - I'm considering just taking them for a month to try and regulate AF. Has anyone else tried this? (I read through some of the thread so could have missed if someone has.)

Luck to you all...


----------



## lesleyann

omg!! from todays temp FF says i have Ov'd day before ov and around we bd thinking i would not lol and i would be 4DPO today :wacko:


----------



## Unic21

Lesley - sounds promising - when will you test?????????
Mrs Neg - I tried a couple of months bcp (October and December last year) it didn't seem to help me this time but my last pregnancy happened after a year on depo then nearly two years on bcp (first cycle off bcp I conceived) so I don't know if the bcp helped or if it had just worked it's way out of my system by then. I've decided to stop adding any more chemicals to my body to try and let it work itself out naturally (I am taking vitex and a liver cleansing supplement as apparently that will help clear the depo because it's fat soluble). BCP does seem to help some people so it's worth giving it a go!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies =)

Well my temps are looking so great! I haven't had this high temp post o since i started temping! Im so happy, i think this finally means my body is almost normal again! Fx'd this month is the month.

How is everyone else doin?


----------



## Lilaala

Hi ladies, just adding my two bits about that wretched shot. (My Gynecologist even asked me if I was so much as still speaking to the friend who recommended it to me)

I went on it in 2004, and started having disgusting light old blood spotting (sorry, TMI!) every.single.day. I complained to my doctor at the time and he said it was normal and should stop by the next shot. It didn't. I got more and more depressed and felt so gross. I ended up having that spotting for 10 months straight!! I trusted my doctor but I couldn't take it anymore despite his reassurances. 

The other thing is, he told me before my first one, that it's recorded as normal that some women experience trouble conceiving for two years following Depo. He also said up to five years of infertility following Depo was on record. I was 20 and okay with a two year wait after as kids were not on the list for just yet. My 5 year mark for the end of my last shot is this month. I was on other BCP in between then and October 2008 when I stopped taking any kind of contraceptive. We then used non-latex (I'm allergic) condoms until Feb 2009. I haven't had a single BFP despite perfect timing, no shortage of EWCM, OPK and BBT indicating I ovulate, and even my blood tests show all my hormones are fine. (Though I'm suspicious of my Progesterone as it's within the normal ranges but the low side of it) Hubby's SA was normal too. I'm hoping to goodness it was just how stressful last year was, but it could have been the Depo. 

Just sharing my experience with it, and yes, it should totally be banned.

Hope you all turn out lucky like Wendino! Fingers crossed for lots of after Depo BFP's asap!


----------



## somedaymama

Mrs_Negs said:


> I have an appointment at the family planing on the 21st of May to discuss going on a BCP - I'm considering just taking them for a month to try and regulate AF. Has anyone else tried this? (I read through some of the thread so could have missed if someone has.)

I went on BCP immediately after coming off of depo. I went on them for contraception, I just knew I needed to get off the depo if I wanted a baby anytime soon. I was on the pill for about 5 months before stopping. After coming off of the pill, I got my periods back right away whereas some people have to wait a long time after depo. I'm not sure if that is because of the BCP or not. My cycles were irregular after they began, though. 

Personally, I'd wait until you see if you get AF on your own. I don't think the added hormones are a good idea if you don't need them. If your periods will regulate on their own, you'll be in better shape I think.

:dust:


----------



## lesleyann

Unic21 said:


> Lesley - sounds promising - when will you test?????????
> Mrs Neg - I tried a couple of months bcp (October and December last year) it didn't seem to help me this time but my last pregnancy happened after a year on depo then nearly two years on bcp (first cycle off bcp I conceived) so I don't know if the bcp helped or if it had just worked it's way out of my system by then. I've decided to stop adding any more chemicals to my body to try and let it work itself out naturally (I am taking vitex and a liver cleansing supplement as apparently that will help clear the depo because it's fat soluble). BCP does seem to help some people so it's worth giving it a go!

well im ment to be going to a friends 30th on saturday so thinking i will buy a "early" test and test saturday morning although its its BFN i no ill end up testing again lol :dohh:

Temp is staying above my line still.. after Ov when would a temp normally drop? :flower:

Also baking cakes for my mums birthday for tomorrow lol 3 tier choc sponge cake lol


----------



## Beccaface

Hiya love,

I've been off the depo for 8months, and I have JUST got my first proper period. I'm on now and SHOULD finish tomorrow.
The depo messes your cycle up imo. I'd never tell anyone to go on it.

xx


----------



## Mrs_Negs

I've read lots about girls periods not coming back for months after. Just now i'd be happy just to think i was having a regular cycle.

Still not really sure about the pill to even them out. Feel like ive filled my body with enough rubbish without giving it more while it's still messed up.

I agree with Becca and definitley wouldn't recommend I to anyone.

I'm not really sure how it all works but once the Depo starts wearing off even thought you're having irregular bleeding can you still be ovulating?


----------



## lesleyann

ive had wwhat coule be classed as a very light period lasting longer than normal and acording to FF ive Ov'd

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Negs

Ok...Just got to wait on a regular cycle and try inbetween then. Thanks...X


----------



## lesleyann

i started temping pretty much as soon as Depo "ran" out in december and this will be the first time its said ive Ov'd and now im 7days past ov


----------



## Mrs_Negs

Oki. I hadn't really thought about temping but it might give me a general idea instead of just guess work.

My Depo ran out on the 5th April and in the last few days i've noticed the spotting seems to be alot less so maybe i'm just hoping it will stop then i'll get a proper period.

I think i might give temping ago just incase the spotting doesn't stop anytime soon.


----------



## Beccaface

I'm pretty sure i'm going to ovulate too.

The depo is crap tbh, it totally messes your body up.
I dont believe in any BC now. I really don't.
The doctors tell you what you want to hear.
):
I hope all you ladies who haven't got your period yet, you get it soon!

xxxx


----------



## honeybee91

I didn't start temping untill my periods came back.


----------



## dottiemad79

hi sorry ive not been on much been trying to take my mind of ttc, back in march i had my bloods done for a 21day test they came back as sayiong im ovulating so thats a start last month and this month ive been using opks and getting a strong + about 11/12 days in to 24 day cycles but still no :bfp: , 
my depo ran out in aug 09 so and my af came bak straight away but i know with every one its different and ive had regular afs now since mostly every 24/25 days i can time when shes coming, so im hoping this month will be the month fingers crossed 
thanks donna


----------



## Unic21

Hi ladies, and great to hear from you again dottie :flower: sorry you still don't have your bfp but it's great that you're ovulating!

I saw the gyn today for my colposcopy - he said it looked ok but took a biopsy just in case (not fun and I'm having horrible cramps now - but I can deal with that) he did an internal ultrasound and said everything seems to be ok.

He is going to do blood tests and scans for my next cycle so I can find out if I'm ovulating and will put me on clomid if not. I am feeling pretty positive but trying not to get my hopes up... ttc is just too much of a rollercoaster, who knows what will happen next .

It's been a while so

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
To everyone!!!


----------



## Beccaface

Just to give you all a bit of faith.
I'm now offically fertile. I had a pos OPK today.
xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Ladies, Just stopping in to say hi! and find out how everyone is doin. I am on CD7 hoping this cycle goes better than last. I starting taking Royal Jelly which is supposed to help improve egg quality. Fx'd we all get our :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning Ladies

CD36 here, havent done a HPT yet as im too scared. Last cycle was 40 days so ill do one then which will be just before my hosp appointment on 14th May.

I know they can do a colposcopy whilst pg so i can still go, but if af is late they dont usually do one if you have the :witch: so ill have to re book. This is my last month TTC till after my treatment so keep your fingers crossed that i am PG!!!!!!


----------



## lesleyann

fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## JustJack

Hi, i hope you dont mind me joining you ladies. i had three shots of the dreaded Depo, last being Oct' 09 , i had what i thought was the return of normal cycle in march this year, so took that to be cd1, 24 days later i started spotting and havent stopped, somtimes a gush then nothing other times its only like brownish discharge when i wipe :(, so where my cycle is, is anyones guess. I have started in teh last couple of days taking AC as have read this can help regulate things. hoping to ttc in june. I hate damn depo would never have had it if i had been made aware of the risks. I am also 39 which also worries me :(.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome JustJack!!!! :hugs: Im so sorry you are going through this after the depo shot. We all know what its like to want to be pg right now! but the depo shot is making that harder than normal. Have you thought about charting? It really helped me figure out where my body was when coming off the depo. I am taking AC, Royal Jelly, and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. I think they A/C has helped regulate my hormones. Fx'd you wont be here long with us! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JustJack

Thank you for the welcome Jax. I have jsut ordered a temping chart etc from ebay, can you jsut start and day ?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea you can start at any time. I use Fertilityfriend.com and alot of girls on her do too. Its a free online charting website. If you click on the link that is in my signature you can see what it looks like. there is a version you can pay for but there is also a free version too. Let me know if you need help with any thing. And you have to get a basal body thermometer which takes you temp with 2 decimals in stead of one. To get more accurate data.


----------



## lesleyann

sorry to be dumb but what are each of these helping you with 



> Currently Taking: Vitex, Royal Jelly, and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea

:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

lesleyann said:


> sorry to be dumb but what are each of these helping you with
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Taking: Vitex, Royal Jelly, and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the first two, but the red rasberry leaf helps prepare your uterus and can aid is some fertility issues. I drank the tea for awhile to help regulate my cycles after depo. I'm not sure if it worked, but I've heard lots of good things about it. :shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Vitex is supposed to help regulate you hormones, Royal Jelly is supposed to help with egg quality, and then like somedaymama said that red raspberry leaf tea is supposed to help you uterus be nice and cozy for a bean to stick =)


----------



## Sarah:-)

Hope you don't mind if I join in? I had my last Depo injection October '09 so it should have "worn off" Jan '10.

Since then I had really really light spotting about 6 weeks ago but nothing since. 

How long did you have to wait for a proper af and did you do/take anything to kick start it? I found a website today that suggests Dandelion root and Milk Thistle to cleanse the liver but I am gernarally sceptical about herbal remedies.

I just wish that my GP had been a bit more honest with me years ago. They knew that I was getting married two years ago as we got married abroard so had to have malaria pills. I remember being told that it could take "up to" a year but there was no suggestion that a year was the average.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome Sarah!

My Af returned about 1 month after the depo ran out but that is because i took one week of bcp to kick start my af. But it has been about 10 months now and my periods are still not regular. I really hope that you dont have to wait that long for AF to be normal again. how long were you on it?


----------



## mummyto3

i pony had 1 jab and it took me 13 mths to get my 1st period and i now been ttc for 16 mths


----------



## lesleyann

Hi i had 2 jabs "ran out" 11th Dec Last month i finally ovulated acording to fertility friend ( never had a "proper" period before though and never bled on depo) 10 days after ovulation i got a 3day proper period :flower:

I have used nothing to try and get depo out 

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah:-)

I was on it for about 4 and a half years in total. In typical fashion as soon as you post af appears!


----------



## JustJack

Grrrrrr thought spotting had stopped after two free days, it is now back !!! :(


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, it now been 5 years for me since my last dreaded depo injection! I have been under a fertility specialist for the last 12 months and he has now discharged me apperently there is nothing they can do untill i am 26 which is another 3 years away. This is getting soo frustrating now. I have read on here that a lady went on the normal pill to get her cycle back to normal and that worked for her she got pregnant has anyone else tried this or do you think its worth a try????

baby dust to allxxxxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all,

I think a few ppl have tried the pill after depo to regulate. Not sure what the outcome was though. :flower:

Im surprised the doctors discharged you. A bit unfair if you ask me. :shrug:

How many shots of Depo did you have? 
:hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I took 1 week of the pill and it started my cycles. Now they arent regular yet but i am fairly confident that it kick started my body into having a period so soon after my shot wore off


----------



## Jaxvipe

Kayleigh, how are you doin????? :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Not too good tbh

Desperate to TTC!! Im CD40 usually CD35-38. BUt my appointment is friday so if :witch: arrives i have to cancel my hosp appointment until shes gone. Which will delay TTC even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hows you 

xx


----------



## fluffosaur

hey all

I came off depo in 2004 & have had weird side-effects ever since. I'm WTT right now but haven't used birth control since 2004 so I guess we've been TTC since then.

Anybody want to give me some hope? :) I've got a lap scheduled for mid June.

- fluffosaur


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Kayliegh,

I was on depo for 3 and a half years, I have normal periods now and have had a few months on clomid to help me ovulate. I have been told there is no reason why we can't get pregnant so i guess it's just a waiting game for me!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hi ladies! I'm fairly new around here and was looking for a forum like this :) I was on the dreaded Depo shot from September 07 to January 09...My cycles have been normal since March 2009..So we have been trying since then with no success :( I went to the doctor today and he told me it could take another year..I hope not! He said my cycles are normal and im ovulating but it will just take time...I wish they would have told me about these shots after i had my daughter b/c i would have NEVER took them..but you live and you learn!

Good Luck to everyone! I hope you all get your :bfp:'s soon!!! :D


----------



## Jaxvipe

welcome Emmy'sMommy!! :hugs: hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## Beccaface

Hey Guys,

Pressie for you.

https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/Beccafacexo/Depo.jpg

Link: https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/Beccafacexo/Depo.jpg


xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks! That is so cute! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

CD42 my longest cycle EVER EVER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whats happening to me :cry:


----------



## MissB20xx

Hey ladies :wave:, 
Just thought I'd drop a little bit of hope in here for you's. I was on Depo for a year and a half, my last received shot ran out mid November '09 and I unexpectedly fell pregnant the end of February '10. It sadly ended as an ectopic (which had NOTHING to do with Depo, don't worry lol), but there's definitely hope !!
Keep trying and baby dust to you all :) xx
:dust:


----------



## Unic21

Hi Everyone :flower:

Wow - look what happens when I'm away from my computer for a week...

I have tried to catch up quickly, but if I miss anyone out I apologise,

Welcome to all the new ladies, JustJack, EmmysMommy, fluffosaur I hope your stay is short and sweet.

Hi again Jax, Amy and Kayleigh - what is happening with you guys?

I can't remember who asked, but I tried bcp's for a couple of months - I don't know if they did anything, I also did a month of liver detox (milk thistle) and have taken AC for a couple of months. AF finally appears to be becoming regular (30 day cycles) but still having bleeding for a week leading up to AF each month and don't think I am Ovulating. 
I had a bit of a setback recently - abnormal smear meant I needed a colposcopy and biopsy - it has all just come back clear though so back ttc now and because I got a referral to a gyno for the treatment he is now my FS - I had day 3 blood tests, will have a scan at day 11 (next Thursday) and then day 21 blood tests to find out for sure if I am Ov'ing. If not - next cycle will be on clomid. End of May will be one year since depo was supposed to wear off - can't believe it has taken this long :growlmad: but hoping that having a FS means something will be happening soon. Hoping like mad it happens before having to go on clomid - would be a fantastic anniversary present!

BTW When I first stopped depo last year, the Australian Family planning web site said it takes "up to twelve months" for fertility to return to normal after depo - now it says "average of 18 months" Aaaarghhh!!!!!!!!!

Anyway ladies, wishing you all lots of baby dust and a hail of :bfp::bfp::bfp:'s.

bye for now


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Unic21 :flower:

I am CD43 and so upset. My cycles where evening out perfectly from CD35-38 and now THIS!!!!!!! :growlmad:

Im in for my Colposcopy and biopsy tomorrow morning and am not happy about this either. Mine came back with CIN3 changes so i know the biospy news isnt going to be good. 

Im worried that :witch: is so late and im going to get her just b4 my hospital appointment. I dont want to have to reschedule :dohh:

Im glad its looking like cycles are evening out for you and that your biopsy was clear. :hugs: 

:happydance::happydance:And a big yay for Clomid :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nattaz24

Hi Ladies,

I'm in the same situation as all of your here but i have only just come off depo, Last shot was due 22nd March which i didn't have. I've had nothing yet, no period, no spotting, no bleed what so ever. Just sore breasts, bloatedness for weeks now. My breats are actually starting to annoy me, feel so swollen and there not actually the smallest pair i have to admit. I'm so glad i can share my views with ladies in the same boat and so so angry they let me continue with this shot for yrs. I was on it for about 3yrs then i tried the implant last march which i just bleed and bleed so they tried the pill on top which did stop the bleed but then soon as stopped taking pill, the bleed came back again so asked for it to be taken out. That was august 2009 and had a depo shot same day. I really want to concieve this year, so despressed and now my best friend has beaten me to it and i'm so sad. I'm 25 soon and my partners 32 in sept so really want to move things along. Is there any tips anyone could advise?? I'm currently trying to detox, drinking green tea and may even my acupuntue shortly as this is have heard works well to kick start you cycles and make more regular. I'm really worried as i haven't seen a sign of anything bleed coming at all. Wishing good luck to everyone out there trying xx:flower:


----------



## Unic21

Welcome Nattaz,
I haven't tried acupuncture - but I think I have tried pretty much everything else... I'm not sure if any of it works but I think it is all worth trying to get to that BFP as soon as possible.

Good luck and let us know how the acupuncture goes


----------



## Unic21

Hello Kayleigh,
Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you :flower: and sending "all clear" vibes for your biopsy fx'd you'll be back ttc asap :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Well my appointment lasted 30mins and they did the treatment there and then. It wasnt as bad as i expected. Just didnt like the injection into my cervix. Once the anaesthetic worn in they started to 'burn' off the abnormal cells. Stemmed the bleeding then let me go on my way. Watched the process on you tube as i didnt want to watch my own and im horrified at how they do it. No wonder i was in pain!!!!!

Hopefully at my next smear it would have all gone otherwise itll be a cone biopsy next and i DO NOT want that. So keeping positives vibes running through me at the mo.

Pain was awful and i have woken up this morning feeling abit sick. Hopefully itl pass by tomorrow. But i havent had any bleeding yet. SO i guess thats good news. Also still no period!! 

No for six weeks though The six weeks ends smack bang on my wedding anniversary lol. So that should be nice 

But atleast its done and over with.


----------



## Melody_23

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello =)
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone was in the same boat as me. I had the Depo shot in May so it wore off Early August. Still nothing.... Just wondering if there are any other ladies TTC after Depo that could share some of their experiences when coming off Depo and starting to TTC. :thumbup:

Hiya I am currently TTC I came off the Depo Injection over a year ago and I only started to bleed again 3 months ago!! My periods are lasting forever and varying from really light to really heavy.....
I went to the docs today and I have a thing called "espesy" which can be caused by long term use of the depo injection I wish I had been advised bout all this before I got the injection!!
xx


----------



## Unic21

Hi and welcome Melody, I don't know what an espesy is but I hope it's not too much of a set back for ttc :hugs:

Kayleigh - sorry you have to wait six weeks but hopefully the treatment will have sorted out your bleeding issues and you'll be able to celebrate with an anniversary caused BFP!!

AFM - well I'm trying to not get too excited but gyno today said it looks like I'm about to Ov for the first time since stopping depo (last injection should have worn off a year ago next Tuesday). Have told hubby he will be having a busy weekend (he practically danced through the kitchen :winkwink:) and I will have bloods taken next Saturday CD21 (the day before our wedding anniversary) to find out if I did in fact Ov. Excited and nervous about my first official tww.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
to everyonexx


----------



## nattaz24

Hi Ladies, Well a lovely week away has made me feel alot more relaxed and now not worrie so much, gonna to let nature take it's course. I was wondering though how soon did any of you start bleeding, spotting rather you last injection?? I'm looking to have a consultantion with acupunture therypist shortly so no update on that yet xx :thumbup:


----------



## nattaz24

Hi Ladies, Well a lovely week away has made me feel alot more relaxed and now not worring so much, going to let nature take it's course and hope for the best. 

I was wondering though how soon did any of you start bleeding, spotting after you last shot?? I'm looking to have a consultation with acupunture clinic next few weeks so no update on that yet xx :thumbup:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

nattaz24 said:


> Hi Ladies, Well a lovely week away has made me feel alot more relaxed and now not worring so much, going to let nature take it's course and hope for the best.
> 
> I was wondering though how soon did any of you start bleeding, spotting after you last shot?? I'm looking to have a consultation with acupunture clinic next few weeks so no update on that yet xx :thumbup:

Well i know for me personally it took about 4 months before AF returned and i was lucky in that she returned with normal cycles! :) Unfortunately, We have been trying since then, this will be our 14th cycle and nothing yet! The doctors told us it could another 6 months- a year :(

Good Luck! I hope you start seeing something soon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Unic21

Hi Nattaz, my shots were supposed to have worn off this time last year (27 May '09) my first spotting was 8 January this year, I didn't have an actual 'period' until March and this is my first month (hopefully) ovulating. So it's been a year for a proper cycle.


----------



## Unic21

Hi Ladies,
I can't believe it! One year and one week after my depo was supposed to wear off I got my:bfp: this week :happydance:.
I'm so happy and excited, it has been a long wait butI wanted to let all the depo girls know that it is possible!!!

I'll be lurking to find out how you are all doing... Especially for you Kayleigh - wishing you a fantastic anniversary!!


----------



## JustJack

Congratulations on your :bfp: ! Gives us all hope :):) thank you for that :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Unic21 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I can't believe it! One year and one week after my depo was supposed to wear off I got my:bfp: this week :happydance:.
> I'm so happy and excited, it has been a long wait butI wanted to let all the depo girls know that it is possible!!!
> 
> I'll be lurking to find out how you are all doing... Especially for you Kayleigh - wishing you a fantastic anniversary!!

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Unic21 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I can't believe it! One year and one week after my depo was supposed to wear off I got my:bfp: this week :happydance:.
> I'm so happy and excited, it has been a long wait butI wanted to let all the depo girls know that it is possible!!!
> 
> I'll be lurking to find out how you are all doing... Especially for you Kayleigh - wishing you a fantastic anniversary!!

*I am GOBSMACKED. Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you hunny!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Finally the depo girls getting a shot!!! And not the bad shot either!!!

Healthy and Happy Nine months xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*
:wacko::winkwink::baby::hugs::flower::thumbup::haha::happydance::kiss::cloud9::dust::crib::blue::pink::cake::hi::dance::awww::rofl::hug::yipee::friends::headspin::smug::hugs2::icecream::juggle::fool::ninja::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny::rain:


----------



## pinkycat

hi ladies :flower:
Im still lurking in here. 
Huge congrats unic, thats fantastic news :happydance:it gives us all hope.
my depo ran out exactly a year ago but af got me last week and i know i havent ov yet. 
:hug: to all of you xx


----------



## Shorty79

Hiya Girls - hope i can join your forum! I am 31, was on the depo for 4 years and came off it 2 and a half years ago. Still not really regular but better than i was and seem to get really heavy/long periods and clots as well (sorry if that is TMI)

Been to Dr's, all tests ok just a case of waiting i guess. This is my first "official" month TTC although for the last 3 months we weren't too careful!! Using the CBFM as well!!

Hope you are all well and for those in England looking forward to what is supposed to be a glorious weekend!!

-x-x-x-

:wave:


----------



## pinkycat

Welcome shorty :flower:
Well im not sure what is going on with my body :shrug: on CD14 i had a bit of spotting then me and DH :sex: and then more spotting. CD15 pain in my left side (ov pain?) then today CD16 iv got period cramps (no spotting yet, that will probably start later):wacko:
Im scared to go to the docs cos she said i will need a coloscopy to rule out problems with my cervix even though i had a normal smear last month. 

Have any of you ladies had similar probs or is it just me?
Its been nearly a year since the depo wore off
sorry for the long whiney post xx


----------



## Unic21

Hi all - just wanted to let you know that based on scans and blood tests, dr has told me that the chances of this being a viable pregnancy are minimal (I think he has said that to make me feel better instead of saying none!) anyway I am now just waiting to miscarry.

Feel terrible and so sad.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I am so sorry to hear this Unic. We finally thought the Depo girls were given a chance. Its so unfair.

Thinking of you hunni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JustJack

So sorry to hear this :(


----------



## nattaz24

oh thats not nice to hear, best wishes to you Unci21 xx


----------



## pinkycat

Im so sorry unic, Im thinking of you xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Just thought i would bump this up and see how everyone was doing! I am not TTCing just yet, got about 2 more months to go! Soooo excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies,

I really hope you all get your BFP'S very soon, I got mine 5 years after my last shot so although we had a very long wait it did happen eventually.

I would not reccommend the depo shot to anyone and i do not think they should be offering this form of contreception unless you are certain that you dont want children or anymore in the future.

hugs to you all and lots of sticky babydust to you xxx


----------



## ange30

hi ladies ,
i had one shot of depo in oct 2010 was meant go back for next shot in dec which i never did , my periods came back in january , i've been regular last couple month , last month i started spotting 3 days before af was due then period came , so this month i started conceive plus and pregnacare conception , i'm now 4dpo , not really got any symptons apart from increased appetite , so not holding out much luck , good luck to everyone x


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Hey Everyone! I just stopped Depo after being on it for 9 months. I've been spotting for about two weeks on and off. started off brownish but now it's bright red (TMI maybe sorry)

I'm so happy to find others in the same boat. I've been keeping track of when I'm "due" for my next AF. But I'm really hoping I'll be in the small percentage of getting pregnant soon after Depo.

I've been taking prenatals, and evening primose and excerising in hopes of maybe regulating my cycle. But I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Its nice to see some of you guys have gotten your BFP's!!! We are getting married Jul 23rd and are going to start trying in July! I have been off of Depo now since August of 2009 and we stopped trying in June of 2010 to wait until we were married. I am starting to chart again just to see how my cycles are looking. I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## JustJack

Hi guys i am currently 37wks pregnant :) it took a long time to get bac to somekind of normality but eventually it did :). Keep the faith guys it does happen :)


----------



## jess1983

good luck everyone and just jack congrats on your little miracle. 6 weeks left on my depo and the its time to TTC


----------



## ferens06

Can I join please! I got told today by my Dr that my persistent bleeding is the fault of depo.... x


----------



## lesleyann

Hey hun there is a new thread Depo 2011 link

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/499034-official-depo-thread-2011-a.html

:hugs: I was on the Depo


----------

